# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  شو اشتريتي من تاجرات مول سيدات الاعمال ؛ اعرضيه لنا بالصور فقط !!

## ورودة دبي

:SalamAlikom: 

مرحبا 


يسعدنا نشوف مشترياتكم من تاجرات المنتدى في اقسام مول سيدات الاعمال ( القسم البرونز مول + سيلفر مول + المتاجر و المؤسسات و المحلات )




يشترط وضع المشتريات مرفقه بالصور الواضحه 
و ستحذف جميع الردود الجانبيه او اللي من دون صور !!


عند وضع الصور يرجى ذكر الاسعار
و وضع اسم التاجره مع لينك ملفها الشخصي !

علما بانه يمنع التشهير و الذم 

ننتظر تواصلكم معنا في الملف 
ويا مرحبا الساع 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## أم مطر

مشكوره الغاليه على فتح الموضوع فالمول البرونزي ^^

خذت من التاجره eubo-unni الحبوبه ^^

ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=111841

مجموعة اوريانتل برنسس للجسم 

الصراحه المجموعه حلوه وريحتها فنانه .. اتم فالجسم لليوم الثاني ^^

حبيت كل الانواع .. المزيل والبودره ممتازين بعد 

سعر المجموعه 200 درهم 

وسعر البودره 50 والمزيل 50

وان شاء الله برجع اطلب منها مره ثانيه ^^ ما تقصر ..

----------


## shai6oonah

ـآلسلااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــآاااته 
هاااي كانت طلبيتــي من الأخت مــراكش
مغربيآت 
شغل عدل واستانست بالتعامــل معها 
وهااي صوره من المغربيــآاات اللي استلمتها
وان شــآااء يكون لي تعامل ثاني معـــآاااها 

[/

وها رابطها اللي يبي يتعامل معاها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=2260

والسمووحه

----------


## VIT

السلام عليكم

اشتريت من الاخت صمت الالم دخون رووووووووعه

ما شاء الله عليها مبدعة

خذيت دخون فطيم ريحته روعه ويناسب البنات الصراحه

وما قصرت حطت لي عينات من الانواع الباقية

عيبني شيخه وعواشي ووديمة دخون وديمه كنت اتحسبة حق الكبار

بس طلع بنوووتي فرنسي عجيببببببببب وكل عينه تقول الزود عندي 

وهذا تصويري



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17476

----------


## فن القفطان

خذت من التاجرة سكون الغرام ها الجلابيات و الصراحة ع الطبيعة احلى





و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=166973

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مـــــــــــــــــرحبا

هذا من عند الغاليه أم زايد 


هذا عطر وناسه ريحته حلوه ومركزه  :Smile: 



و هذا دخون إماراتيه دلع ريحته Wo0oW



وهذا دخون الملجه ريحته فرنسيه روووووووعه وفيه عطر بعد من تحت 




وهذي صورة جماعيه للدخون ^.^




واقول حق ام زايد مشكووووووووووووره على الهديه

وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile: 

وهذا رابطها :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

مرحبا حبايبى طلبيتى من اختى وحبيبتى نانا الحيرانة 
الفير المستقيم وبجد روعه والله يوم استخدمته حسيت انه احسن من الصالونات 
وسهل استخدامه جدا والفير ده بجد والله افضل حاجه للشعر من اى شئ تانى



ملفها الشخصى

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم مشترياتي من الغاليه سنونو 2008 
انا دووووم اشتري ممن عندها الدريسات الروووووووووووووعه 
وهاي المره اخذت دريسات وبيجامات لبنوتي وااايد روووعه وما شاء الله طلبتهم تاني يوم وصلوني وما شاء الله بضاعتها ما عليها كلام والدريسات يجننوا باللبس والبجايم وااايد كيوت 
اخليكم مع الصور










وطبعا ما نسيت تطرش هديه فديتها طرشتلي عينات من البخور الحلوه


وهذا رابط مواضيعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=76688

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*طلبيتي من روح قلبى وحبيبتى يحـــــ ام يى**

طلبت منها ثيابين صلاه وسجادين مخمل طقم ليه وطقم لااختى التاجره سيده مصرية
وطبعا اتفجأت انها ارسلت لى مع الثياب هديه زواجى وطبعا ده مش جديد عليها يحـــــ ام يى لانها قمه فى الزوق ارسلتلى 
3غرشات بخور روووووووووووعه والله 
وعطرييييييييييييييين اروع واروع 
وكريم معطر للجسم 
ومخمريه للشعر والجسم
وقطعه قماش 

وهذه صورته الطلبيه والهدايه 







ودى صوره الهديه

*

*وده ملفها الشخصى* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=126717

----------


## النرجس

*السلام عليكم* 

*أنا خذت من الاخت سيده مصرية القهوة السحرية*

*هذا رابط موضوعها* *انقصى وزنك 15 كيلو فى 26 يوم بدون ريجيم ,,,,,,,,مع القهوة السحرية** ‏*

*بصراحة له مفهول جدا ممتاز في سد الشهية وطعمه لذيذ* 

**

----------


## DANTELL

مشكورة اختي غلى الموضوع
انا خذت من عندج انتي جهازين عين الجمل 150 درهم

وهذا رابط الموضوعhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=795154

وخذت من عند رومانسية 2005مكياج وايد حلوه وانشالله بتعامل وياها دايما بصراحة ما اذكر الاسعار بس اسعارها واااااايد حلوه
وهذا رابط موضوعهاhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=841485

----------


## جرح صامت

:Salam Allah: 


طلبيتي هالمره من الاخت المتميزه والي تيب قطع حلوه دايما 
خذت قطعه حرير مع شيلتها من التاجره فوفو فوفو 




وطرشت لي هديه جحل ما قصرت 



والله يوفقها ويرزقها 

 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen: 


وهذا رابط ملفها فوفو فوفو تاجره برونزيه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42792

----------


## جرح صامت

:SalamAlikom: 

طلبيتي لملجة اخوي الله يوفقه من عند التاجره فراشه الملونة 

وطبعا شغل راقي ومميز والكل سال من وين والطعم واااااااااااااااااااااو وحبيت اشكرها 


بسكوت البراقع يا عيني 




بسكوت الفستان الابيض 



الورد الجوري 




وربي يوفقها يارب 

وهذا رابط%2

----------


## ليال99

:SalamAlikom: 



انا دوم اشتري من المنتدى بس اول مره اتفضى انزل مشترياتي 

طلبيتي من حبيبتي ام خالد التاجره akka ودووم اطلب منها الشاي الخطير 
طلبت منها شاي وولونغ للتنحيف الي ما لي غنى عنه لانه فعلا روووعه ويحرق الدهون وغير فوايده الكثيره




وبعد طلبت المشد الساحر Slim & Lift خطيييييييييييييير وهي مسويه عرض تشتري واحد والثاني مجانا 


وما قصرت مشكوووره طرشت هديه مسك ريحته روعه و وكريم بعطر حلو وناعم 



وبصراحه التعامل معاها رائع وذوق وحبوبه 

وربي يوفقها ان شاء الله
 رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

----------


## النرجس

*السلام عليكم* 

*أنا خذت من الاخت bellegirl المعلاق العجيب Wonder Hanger * 

*وهذا رابط ملفها* *http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253*

*المعلاق عملي جداً يرتب الكبت ويوفر مساحة وهذي صورة المعلاق طبعا عددهم 8 بس انا صورت 2*



*شوفوا كيف يوفر مساحة*

**

----------


## إيمان العلي

أشتريت فيير أو سيراميك إلي هو من مؤسسة الصمادي ريتيل وأول ما وصل أستخدمته وكان وايد حلو وبالتووفيق إن شاء الله ..



وهذا رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=854485

----------


## مراكش2006

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هذه كانت طلبيتي لبنتي من عند التاجرة zezenya
من أمريكا
تعاملها جد رائع ما شاء الله عليها ربي يوفقها 
ماشاء الفساتين على الطبيعة رووووووووعة 


و هذه كانت هديتها لي جد جد مشكوورة حبيبتي


و هذا ملفها الشخصي لي تحب تتعامل معاها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11557

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة bellegirl وهالإنسانه طيبة وقمة في الذوق والتعامل وما قصرت طرشت لي هدية مع الطلبية بس نسيت أصورها وربي يووفقج يارب ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=845458

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من التاجرة منى الروح بجامات لبنتي وطلعوا صغار عليها وحليلها ما قصرت طرشت لي غيرهم هدية حق بنتي يزاها الله خير وما قصرت وهالإنسانة قمة في الذوق والتعامل وتمت متابعة معاي على الفون الصراحة ما قصرت وربي يوفقها يارب ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=9541506

----------


## منطوقي

مرحبـــأ خواتيه...

انــــــأأأ اشتريـــت من التأأأأجره عمري زايد (أأأم طحنــــونـــ ) دخون وعود ومخمريه وعطر الشيخ طحنون ...
طبعااا خذت دخوون الشيخه شمسه وانفاس زااايد صررااااااحه رهييييب ما شالله ...^.^
وخذت عود سيوفي منها وخذت عطر الشيخ طحنــــون بدهن العود صراحه خبأأأأأأل 
وخذت مخمريه العرأأأأيس بدهن العــــ,,,ود صرأأأأأأحه الوالده تخبلت عليهأأأأأأأأأأأ...
ما شأأأأألله دخونأأأأأأتج رهيبه وتعأأأأأملج ذوووووووووق ...
ربي لا خلاأأأأأأ ولا عدم ...
طبعاأأأ المخمريه وانفاس زايد خذتهم الواأأأألده ماخلتني اصورررر^.^



ربي يعطيج العاأأأأفيه غناتي ..

وهذا ملفهأأأأأأأ الشخصي عمررري زأأأأأيد ...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=65475

----------


## لمعة خرز

حبيت اشكر التاجرة أحلام علي


طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن قلادة وحلق .... بأسم .... بس الطلبية يت بالغلط .... أحلام زيدت الخاتم عليه بالغلط بس عجبني الخاتم ومن حلاته خذته ^_^ قلت زين ان حلو ^_^


وصدق عن جد ما ندمت اني طلبت من عندها


ما شاء الله الطلبية رووعه وصدق الطقم فخم في اللبس..... 


مشكوورة فديتج ما قصرتي وهاي صورة للطلبية










وها رابط موضوعها فديتها


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=855709

----------


## وهج الذكرى

هاي طلبيت وصلتني من كم من يوم 


بس اليوم حطيتها ^^ 

سوري مواز اتأخرت لين ما حطيتها ^^
وها رابط ملفهاالشخصي ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99269


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/1345nf75e72kb9sleoiy.jpg[/IMG]


طبعا الهدايا مبينه بالصوره تحت 


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/oqddfvipb9rn5e3la26w.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الحبوبة eubo-unni خذت من عندها بودر 8 حبات بس إلي بالصورة 6 لأن حطيته هدية وريحته حلوة
والله يووفقج إن شاء الله .. وحطت لي الكريم هدية منها ويزاج الله خير ..



وهذا رابطها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=111841

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة صدى الأيام عبارة عن شيل البيت وما قصرت حطت لي سلبر هدية ويزاج الله خير
والله يووفقة يارب ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=856082

----------


## um saoody

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذي طلبيه من الغاليه ايمان العلي 

عباره عن ماسكات روووعه ما شاء الله ..* 



وطرشت لي هديه لبنوتي ولي فديتهااا يزاها الله خير ما تقصرين ربي يحفظ لج عيالج ياااارب .. 





هذا ملفها الشخصي ربي يحفظها والله يوفقها يااارب

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=136211

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*هذي من عند الغاليه دلوعة الموت*


*فديتها والله ما قصرت

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

*واقولها مشكوووووووره على الهديه ^.^*

----------


## ~ملكة بغلاها~

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*  
*بصراحة انا اشترية من التاجرة الذهبية ( جسر التواصل )* 
*دخون + عود مطحون بدهن العود + 3 عطور + 2 عدسات باربي*
*ماشاء الله اخلاق في التعامل واول مرة اشتري من المنتدى* 
*ماتوقعة اني بحصل حلا من المحلات برع* 
*جزاك الله خير اختي جسر التواصل والله يزيدج من خيرة* 

*أسفة نسيت احط الرابط* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16548

----------


## كفاية

انا اشتريت خلطة التسمين من عند رآحت أيامك 



العلاج الأمثل للنحافه ^_^

بعد معاناة 7 سنين بمحاولات فاشله لزيادة كيلو واحد

اخيرا زدت 12 كيلو ويا هالخلطه وبينت معالم الاثوثه فيني لوووول 
وبدون اي اضرلاار وبدون اي نتائج سلبية لانها اعشاب طبيعيه 100%

لا تفوتونها يا عصاقيل ^_^

----------


## أميرة بضحكتي

اشتريت هالشنطة من التآجرة @أم عمر@ 




الصرآحة الطلبية وصلتني بسرعة . . وفي الطبيعة احلى من الصورة . .^^

----------


## bellegirl

السلام عليكــــم ورحمــة الله ^^


عساكن بخير خواتي


اليوم يوم الهدايا عندي ^^


دش علي ريلي وبإيده كيستين من تاجرتين مختلفتين وكلهن هدايا  :12 (26): 

ويقولي يا أرض انهدي ما عليك قدي  :12 (34): 

وطبعا أنا مصدومـة ومب فاهمـة شو السالفـة ^^


بس بعدين شليت الأكياس وفهمــت ^^






أول طلبية من أختي الغالية دلوعـــة الموت

فاجئتني فديتها بالهديـــة الحلوة

وهذا موضوعهـــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=856978


وهذا رابط ملفهــــا


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769


نيي أحين للهديـــة

صراحـة شو بقولكـــم خواتي  :Frown: 



عــذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

ويتني في نقطــة ضعفــــي


الكاكاو والحلويـــــــــــات  :Big Grin: 



صراحـــــة لذيـــــــــــــــــــــــــذة واحترت والله شو الي آكل وشو الي أخلي

طبعا كان يا مكان في قديم الزمان بيلي مسوية دايت

نسيت الريجيم يوم فتحت الكيســــة  :Stick Out Tongue: 

كل شي ذقتـه لذيييييييذ وصراحـة الكاكاوات وايد لذيذة وما ذقت شي بلذتها في الإمارات والله

وطبعا ريلي من ألف يحط شي في جيبـــه ههههههه

أونه براوي ربعي وأنا وياه نتخاطف رغم انها وحليلها طرشت وايد

بس من لذتهـــم نسيت دور الزوجـة الصالحـة وقعدت أتخاطف على الكاكاوات ههههههه


وبخليكم الحين مع الصور ^^




وحليلهـــأ كم طرشت لي وكل ها هديــــة ^^



هذو أول الضحايـا الي ما لحقو لين يبت الكيمرا ههههههه

واصور وآكل وريلي يقولي أونه مسوية ريجيم لا تكثرين خخخخخ

بس على مين  :Big Grin: 

وصورة أخري للذكرى  :12 (101): 





يزاج الله خير أختي دلوعـــة

وما قصرتي والله هديتـــج أثرت فيني ونردها لج بالأفراح ان شاء الله ^^


 :12 (43): 





يتبــــــــــع ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## bellegirl

والهديـة الثانية من إداريتنا المميزة وعماد من أعمدة منتدانا الغالي 
أختي الطيبـة IT-2008  

وهذا موضوعها للي تبغى تلحق على العروض ^_* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=861803 
صراحـة اصلا من دش ريلي وهو متعطر ويقولي شميتي شي شميتي شي ؟ 
وأنا متزكمـة وفيني انفلونزا قلت له لا وحليله ياته خيبت أمل 
بس من فتحت كيســـة أختي آيتي وجان أشم ريحـة وااااااااااااايد حلوة 
وريلي زعل قالي أحين تشمين هههههههه 

بس صدق خواتي الريحــة وايد حلوة وماشاء الله فواااحـة وأنا يومين ما أشم شي وشميتها 
^^ 
طرشت لي يزاها الله خير عطر + دخون + اكسسوارات مع سجادة صلاة في شنطتها مرتبـة وحلوة  
وبعد أكياس الضغط 
والله استحيت منها 
ما كان لازم اتكلفين على نفسج 
بس والله شهادتي مجروحـة فيج 
عطرج ودخونج غااااااااااوي وربي شاهد 
مب اي شي يعيبني أو يدش خاطري لإن ذوقي في العطور صعب ^^ 
لكن يزاج الله خير بردتي قلبي وصلتي لي الريحـة الحلوة الي ما أحصل إلا نادرا 


يا دور الصور ^^ 

 
ماشاء الله التغليف راقييييي ! ,, لدرجـة صعب علي أفتحهم واخربه هههه 


والي داخل البوكس هو هذا ^^ 

وشوفو عن قرب كيف فخـــم على اللبس ^^ 
 
والله وايد حبيتهم وحبيت ألوانهم ^^ 

وهذي باقي الهديــة 
 
السجادة المعطرة بعطرها الغاوي ,, وأكياس الضغط  
يزاج الله خير أختي من طيب اصلج 
ودخل الله الفرح لقلبج شرات ما فرحتيني ^^ 




وبس خواتي حبيت اشارككم تجربتي والأغراض الي وصلتني 
والسموحـة على الإطالـــــــــة ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الاداريه IT-2008

بصراحها اشكرها على ذوووووقها الحلوو وكرمها الزايد ^.^*



*&*

*هالعطر ريحته تجنن >>> بصراحه لو تكلمت عنه ما بخلص لان جد ريحته Wo0oW*



*&*

*شنطه روووووووعه* 



*وبصراحه ما قصرت طرشت لي بعد تسترات وان شاء الله يوم الجمعه بجربهم يوم بيجتمعون الاهل ^.^

واقولها مشكووووووووووره على الهديه الذوق يالغاليه 

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## fifi_girl

طلبيتي من فترة ( من دلوعه الموت ) فديتها ياربي ماتقصر ^.^




احب اتعامل وياها طيبة و اسلوبها وكل شئ ^^

ومش اول مرة اطلب من عندها ولا ثاني مرة ولا ثالث ولا رابع D: ولا ولا ولا خخخخخ  :Big Grin: 



يلا جوفو .. طبعاً هالمرة طلبت شوي لأني متنت سبت الحلويات الي خبلتبي  :Frown: 
















احب اشكرج من قلبي ^^ 
على طيبتج و كسبتج أخت و صديقة و كووووولي شييي  :Big Grin: 


وماااتقصرين عالهداياااا الحلووووة ربي لا خلاني منج ^^

تسلميييين و ربي يرزقج من خيره  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمـد .

آليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من " نبضي استغفاري "  :Big Grin:  
هذي الطلبيـة أول ماوصلتني 



هالصابون المغربي اللي طلبته 



وحطتلي وياهم الليفه المغربية ولوشن من لوشناتها الرووووووووعه . . 



طبعا انا للحين مآجربت الصابون . . 
بس لوشناتها مجربتنهم وكلمة رووووووعه شوية عليهم . . 

آلله يووفقج غنآتي . .

----------


## الجوؤد...}

السلام عليكم

هذي طلبة من العضـوه ( دلوعة الموت ) ككاو وحلويــات
اليوم وصلتني الطلبيــة

فديتها ماقصرت وصلتني الطبيه بســرعه 
واسلوبها روووعه ^ـ^










وهذا موضوعهـا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=856978


وهذا رابط ملفهـا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## أحلام علي

اليوم حظرتي مخلية التلفون سايلنت

لان ما شا الله عندي ناس تتصل الفير خخخخ

ونسيت لما انش اشل السايلنت

ماعلينا

وانا بالصالة دق المندوب الجرس 

ابوي شاف قال احلام طلبية راجعة >> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تتحدون حتى بابا قام يعرف

انا ابتسمت ماعرف قلت يمكن وحدة ردت شي >> امحق ذاكرة

وعقب انتبه عالكيس قبلي ويقول انا كم مرة قلتلج لاتشترين من الانترنت كل فلوسج على الانترنت >> ابوي يتحرا كل شي من سوق الرولا ههههههههههههههه


وليش مايوصلني كيس مب كيسي وكبير نوعا ما

تميت اصـــــــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــق

واقول هدية هدية واصفق ههههههههههههههههههههههه >> والله خخخخخ من والوناسه

طبعا كنت افتحها بكل رقه وابوي يقولي مب جي يبطلونه

قلت خل اشوف من منو

طلعت من ام الغلا وانا هييييييييييي ككاو ككاو واصرررررررررخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وبابا يقول منو مطرشنه

انا اصرخ اقول ككاو

وابوي يقول من منو >> وهلم جرا

مادري يتحرا منو مطرشنه

البوي فرند مثلا خخخخخخ

المهم اني مت من الوناسه

فديييييتها ماقصرت

سبحااااااااان الله

هاليومين كله ابا اطلب منها واختي او انا نتاخر

وحصلنا مال مفتي

هاي ثاااااااااالث مرة او رااااااااااااابع مرة احصل منها ببلاش تتوقعون بحصل بعد مرة ههههههههههههههههههههه





وهذا موضوعهـا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=856978


وهذا رابط ملفهـا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769



اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممموووووووووووو ووااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

مرحبا اليوم استلمت طلبيه من الغلا دلوعه الموت واقولها مشكوووووووووووووره واحرجتني بكرمها

بقولكم الموقف اللي صار بي خخخخخخخخخخ

كنت اليوم صايمه واول مادق لي المندوب وقال لج طلبيه واستلمها اخوي وشفت انها من الغاليه يت باكل بس امي مسكتني قالت صاااااااااايمه نسيتي والله نسيت من لهفتي للتذوق خخخخخخخخخخخ

الصوره ماتعطي حقها بس صورت عشان اشكرها

----------


## بنت الطموح

وصلتني الحلويات الحلوة من التاجرة الشابيبة 
بصراحه روووعه و الاسعار متواضعه جداا 

مشكووورة واايد أختي  :Smile:  


الزنجبيل رائع بنات صدق حار واصلي ^_*
والمعمول بالتمر و التوفي و شوكلاته التمر وقرص عمر كلهم رووعه الصراحه 

وهذا رابط الموضوع اللي تبا تشوف : 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=858807

----------


## الأماني

طلبيتي من ~ *أحلام علي* ،،،،

مب أول مرة أطلب منهآآآ ،، هـ المرة طلبيتي هدية ~

بروش بـ اسم "الله" + سلسلة حق المصاصهـ باسم "هند"





مآشـآآءالله الطلبيهـ مآ طولت
حبيتهآآ وآآيد ،،

و حلوومهـ قمة في الذووق ويا الزبـآآين ،،~ =)

يعطيج العافيهـ

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

طلــــــــــبيه من الاخت الغاليه امـــاراتيه 
فساتين من لورا اشلـــي وااايد حلوات بصراحه .... 

أشكرهــــا بصراحه

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة صدى الأيام عبارة عن صراويل لندنية حلوة وبارده
ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت وحطت لي هدية تاج بس ما صورته وربي يووفقج يارب ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=858974

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت akka  عبارة عن فستانين أسترج ويزاها الله خير
حطت لي هدية ما سكات للويه والله يووفقج يارب ..



وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي الثانية من الأخت سوارة عبارة عن سوارة فضية ووايد حلوة في اللبس
وعدسة لونها رمادي والله يووفقج يارب ..



وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083

----------


## إيمان العلي

هديتي من الأخت العزيزة فيونكه فوشيه قطعة حرير مع شيلتها
ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي والله يووفقج إن شاء الله ..



وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=9688893

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الغالية أمـــ ندااـــ  عبارة عن فستان مخمل رووعة في اللبس
ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت والله يووفقها يارب ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=865765

----------


## ليمونة_حلوة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طلبيتي من التاجرة الروووعه فراشه_وردية 

منتج تبييض الاسنان كرست وااااااااااااااااااو بصراحة من ثاني استعمال حسيت بفرق واضح بضروسي 
والحين وصلت للصقة السادسة واسناني ابيضت اكثر صج وناسه ^^



وهم خذت عنها زيت ترشوب للتجربه 

وهذا ملفها الشخصي ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133

----------


## فساتيني

:SalamAlikom: 

طلبت توزيعات 

سي دي ز قرآن أذكار وأدعيه من :


IT-2008 
نائبة مديرة سيدات الامارات

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=137



وااايد راقيه التويعات وترتييييييب,,,والفصوص أصليه,,,شغلها ماعليه كلام,,وايد كانت مهتمه بترتيب التوزيعات وتنسيق الشرايط على التور,وانا طلبت وااايد متأخر وماردتني وخلصت طلبيتي بسرررعه وطرشتها وكان التوصيل سريع,,,يزاها الله خير














^^

----------


## فساتيني

:SalamAlikom: 

طلبت فساتين الاسترتش من :


بنوتـــهـ 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=849898


خذت منها 6 فساتين


روعه الفساتين واايد حلوه,,والقطعه حلوه,,,والتصوير ظالم الالوان,,الالوان فالطبيعه واااايد حلوه,,,الصراحه حتى السعر وااايد زين,,ماتوقع ان يتحصل هالسعر برع المنتدى,,,تستاهل الفساتين,,وتعاملها جدا راقي وحلو واسلوبها ع قولتهم طررررررر خخخخخ

اسمحولي عالتصوير ^^


حاولت أوضح الالوان





لونه أخضر,,روعه عاللبس,,وهذا اللي فالصوره اللون الاصلي,,,حلوعاللبس يا بنات لايطوفكن ^^


هذا فستان يارا لونه فالطبيعه كحلي أغمج عن الصوره


هذا فستان اليسا,,لونه نيلي,,فالطبيعه بعد احلى


هذا رهييب أحلى واحد ف نظري


وااايد حلو عاللبس,,عيبني وايد


حلللللللللللللللو 





مشكوووووره يابنوته ^^

----------


## طيف البلوشي.

طلبيتي من الغالية ام رشوودي السوع رووعة وقمة فذووق وتعاملها راقي وهي عسسسسسسل عسسسل
بدون مجاملة يوم وصلت لي السوع سرنا انا وخواتي جيكناا عليهم في باريس غاليري دخلوهم الفحص وخبروني ان اصليات مية على مية والبودي والماكينة والالماس بلجيكي لان السعر وايد منافس مع باريس غاليري ساعة فيرتساتشي ب23 الف تخيلو وعند التاجرة ام رشوودي 6000درهم اول ماظهرت من الفحص عطول سويت لها فون وشكرتها على ذمتها وضميرها
ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت والله يووفقها يارب 




http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209





وشريت من الصمادي ريتل مسحة وحدة وشعري يصير حرير
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=300

----------


## fifi_girl

من فترة قريبة طلبت من التاجرة الطيبة ( بـنت حــواء )

خذت من عندها علبة ايشدو باللمعة shimmer 
كلمة روووعة شوي  :Smile:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



تخبلللت والوااانها قوية و اللمعة ولا اتي عددال MAC  :Big Grin:  
واسعااارها وااايد حلوووة 


مشكووورة عزيزتي ماقصرتي وربي يوفقج  :Smile: 










هذا رابط ملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=862883

----------


## fifi_girl

وبعد طلبت من التاجرة Reem dxb


انقذتييييييييييني !!! والله 
مارديت عليج ولا قتلج شئ من وصلتني 

لأني قلت ابا اجرب و اجوف النتاايج  :Smile: 

طبعا طلبت من عندها خلطة التشققات الي تكون فيها ( زبدة الشيا و زبدة الككاو و زيت زيتون + فيتامين A و E ) 
يوم راسلتها قالت إذا مستعيلة بطرشلج الحجم الكبير اما العادي خلص لو تقدرين تصبريين <<  :Big Grin:  عااد انا وين ارووم اصبررر  :Big Grin:  المهم قلتلها خلاااص ابغي الكبيرررر  :Big Grin:  معني اول مرة اخذ الخلطة و جاازفت و حصلتها واخييراً
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
والله انج انقذتيييييييييييييني 

واااااييييد خفففففففن بشكل مش طبيعي !!!
توحد اللون و ترطب ^^

صدق الخلطة جنااااان واااايد استفدت و إن شاء الله من تخلص باخذ منج بعد ^_^
وتميت امدح الخلطة حق ابوية طبعا ماصدق اول شئ قال شو هالسححر عقب رااويته الفرق قبل و الحين 
مصدوووم خخخ  :Big Grin:  .. والحمدالله الحمدالله خفففن من الخااااطر ههه وااايد مستااانسة لأني كنت صدق فااقدة الأمل  :Frown: 




ومشكوووووورة الغالـــية اسعدني التعامل وياج ^.^


وهذا رابط ملفها ^^ http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## Bint Al Ali

طلبيتي كانت من العضوة 

( عدعد ) 

اشكرها على حسن تعاملهـــا و سرعة و صول الطلبية .. 

طلبت منها ( 2 منظم الاحذية ) 

وايد استفدت منهـ .. رتب لي المكان و راحت الفوضى الحمدلله .. 




يزاج الله خير اختيهـ عدعد .. و الله يوفقج فتجارتج

----------


## مها جميرا

طلبيتي و صلت اليوم من الاخت .. فراشةالمنتدى ..




كريم الشيا بتر 

















ا شكرها على توفير هالمنتج القيم لنا في المنتدى .. و اليوم هو اول يوم لي في استخدامة ..و اكيد راح احصل نتايج ممتااااااازة

و فقك الله اختي فراشة المنتدى .. و يزاج الله خير ع الهدية .. سجادة الجيب ..






و هاذا رابط ملفها :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150329

----------


## غنااتي

طلبيتي الثانيه من التاجره فراشة ملونه

صراحه شهادتي فيها مجروحه،، هالانسانه عسل وطيوبه وتدخل القلب..
وشغلها ما عليها كلام والحمد الله يبيض الويهه

طلبيتي كانت لعرس،، والصوره ظالمه الشكل لانها ع الطبيعه روووووعه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حابه اعرض لكم طلبيتي وصلتني من الغاليه IT-2008 

وكانت عباره عن 12 عطر لمسة حنان هالعطر كلمة جنآن شويه عليه ^^

طبعا ما صورت الـ 12 غرشه بس 2*  :Big Grin: 



*وطرشت لي هديه 3 عطووور* 



*والثالث عطر Fola  ما لحقت اصوره 

والحلووو في الموضوع طرشت لي تسترات عطور ودخون >>>حبيت تسترات العطور اشكالهم كيوووووت والريحه Wo0oW ^^*



* وهذا رابط الغاليه IT-2008 :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اليوم وصلتني طلبيه بهارات من المبدعه بنت الطموح 



فعلا روعه بهاراتها مااستغنى عنهم 

تسلم ايدج ام محمد انتي والوالده

----------


## nourlglb

هاذي طلبيتي من التاجرة نبض الشارجة

توزيعات باقة الورد وربع تولة عطور




توزيعات العود المعطر



توزيعات المداخن الصغيرة مع الدخون الملون



توزيعات عطور الربع تولة



وحبيت اشكرها على تعاملها الراقي وشغلها الروووعة وسرعة التوصيل

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=168750

والله يوفق الجميع.......

----------


## النرجس

*السلام عليكم* 

*هذي طلبيتي الثانية من الاخت العزيزة سيده مصرية*

**

*مشكورة اختي عالهدية وعلى قائمة التاجرات ما قصرتي* 

*انقصى وزنك 15 كيلو فى 26 يوم فقط ... بدون ريجيم ولا رياضة*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــرحبا

حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من لاسنزا مون*



*&*



*&

الكحل لونه اخضر رهييييييب والروج جنآن >>> نسيت اصورهم 

بصراحه حبيت الفاونديشن وناسبني ^^

اشكر لاسنزا مون على الهديه

وهذا رابطها :-*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من العزيزه صمت الالم دخون اشواق وتسترات



الدخون ريحته عذااااااب وراقيه جدا وتدوم فتره طويله 

تسلم ايدج اختي وبالتوفيق

----------


## مها جميرا

البارحة و صلتني طلبية اللبان بالعنبر من الاخت التاجرة ..  العروسة 2006 

كنت اشوف الصورة في التوقيع مالها ..تغري الصراحة وقريت اراء الزبونات اللي اشترو منها ..و تشجعت اني اطلبه

الريحه اتفوح من الكيس من برع من و من فجيته دوخت ع الريحه..

ربعت ابسرعة و حطيت فحم سريع ..وحطيت حبه و حده بس .. شو مزرت الحجرة من الريحه .. بااااااارده و خنينه

الصراحة الصراحة و بدون مبالغة ما تصورت الريحة اتكون جيه ..

خنينة و تدوخ بالراس ..مت مت عليها ..

باطلب زياااااادة منج هدايا ل هليه ان شاء الله 


الله يوفقج و يرزقج من حلاله




الصور




















و يزاج الله خير على اذكار الصباح و المساء المرفقة كهدية مع الطلبية




* رااااااااااااايط الاخت العروسة 2006* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=2770

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأختي من الغاليه


MaZyo0onT-AD 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=118532


بصراحه هي ذوق وتعاملها راقي والله يشهد اشكرها من كل قلبي ..


*

----------


## مشاعر انثى

هذى طلبيتى من الا خت مبصوطه 
بصراحه هذا مب يديد عليها 
سواء من تعامل او اسلوب 
حتى الدخونات روايحها حلوه مثل ما عودتنى
ما ابا امدح عسب ما يقولون انى خالفت
اخليكم مع الصور





وهذا رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=9813646

----------


## النرجس

*السلام عليكم*  
*هذي طلبية من التاجرة الغالية حلاوة الإيمان* 
*جوارب الوضوء بصراحة عملية ونوعيته ممتازة وساترة* 
*ما شاء الله وصلتني بسرعة* 
** 
** 
*هذا رابط الموضوع* 
*جــــوارب الـــــوضــــــــوء : جديد و عملي و مميز و جودة لا يعلي عليها*

----------


## تعب حال

حتى انا كانت طلبيتي من التــــــــــاجرة الحبوبه حلاوة الايمان (جوارب الوضضوء)^^




تســــــــــــــــلم ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت وصدق طلعن الدليغات جودتهن ممتازه مش من النوع الي ينطر بسرعه^^

بس الله يسامحها الخدامه ظيعت دلاغ وبقى دلاغ هههههههههههههههه

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه 


حلاوة الإيمان

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766


قلب كل شي أحلى بوسه لج ياحلوه لأن جد كلج ذوق وتعاملج راقي
ووايد تتحملين اللي يلعوزج خخخخ ..

ماشاء الله سريعه فالتوصيل ربي يبارج في تجارتج ويرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين ..
الجلابيه كلمة روووعه شوي والله يشهد خباااااال حبيته وايد حتى اختي يوم شافت الصوره
تخبلت عليه .. طبعا التصوير مب عاطنه حقه .. يسلمو ياذوق عالهديه الحلوه ..


*

----------


## إيمان العلي

أدري أني متأخرة لأن كنت مريضة وهذي طلبيتي من الأخت الشبابية  عبارة
زنجبيل حار وصدق حار وحلو في هالجو البارد وفناجيل البسكويت مع الشوكولاته والله يووفقج يارب ..



طلبيتي من الأخت موزنا عبارة عن تشيرتات والله يووفقج يارب ويزاج الله خير ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

هديتي من الأخت العزيزة نبض وروح ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت عبارة عن أي شدو طابقين وبلاشر لونين وصابون
والصراحة ما قصرت وربي يووفقج يارب ^^

----------


## إيمان العلي

هديتي من الأخت العزيزة akka عبارة عن مشد وماسكات للبشرة يزاها الله خير وما قصرت وربي يووفقج يارب ^^

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت الغالية أم زايد أو uae13122 عبارة عن عطرين وصايف بدهن العود وريحته حلوة وااايد وعطر كابتشينو وريحته جنان وما أستغني عنه ومخلطها اليديد إندماج وريحته روعة
وتسلم إيدج يا أم زايد وربي يحفظج من كل شر وعين وأنا ما أستغني عن منتجاتها ما شاء الله عليها وما قصرت حطت
لي هدية عبارة عن عطر السيارة 2 ويزاج الله خير يالغلاااا وربي يووووفقج  :Smile: 



وهاذي صورت الهدية عطر السيارة



وهذا رابطها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## احساس ومشاعر

خذت من التاجره اسرار هالبخور روووووووووووووووووعه

هاذا ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3435








ومن العضوه نبض الشارقه هالتوزيعات الكششخه^^ والعطر ولا اروع


هذا ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=168750








ويسعدني التعامل وياهن والله يعطيهم الصحه والعافيه

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

مرحبــا

هذي اول مشاركة لي في الملف 

سويت هالكفر الدلع .. و الكل سألني عنه في البلاد و لما كنت مسافره 



من التاجرة $FENDI$

وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=50611

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي من 

ماسة شرجاويه
قمه فالذوق الصراحه و ان شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل ثاني ^^



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16985

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم 

وصلت طلبيتي من الاخت 

نبضي استغفاري

عباره عن لوشنات وما شاء الله اللوشنااات منعشة وحلوه

وخلطة الرموش ان شاء الله تفيدني واشكرها عليها 


تعامل الأخت راقي جدا 

الله يوفقها ويرزقها كل ما تتمنى

رابط الاخت نبضي استغفاري

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا طلبياتي من التاجرات وايد ما شاء الله 

ببتدي بالغاليه احتاجك

هاي طلبيتي منها بيجامات لبنوتي 
وربي يوفقها على طول طرشتها وبسرعه وهذا مب اول تعامل معاها 




وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86221

***********************

والحين طلبيتي من الغاليه وميض الجنه

بيجامات لبنوتي واختي وميض دوووم اطلب منها ما شاء الله قمة الذوق والاخلاق ربي يوفقها 






وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140717

*********************

والحين طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه حلاوة الايمان 

ربي يرزقها ويوفقها انسانه بمنتهى الاخلاق والذوق وصبوووره وطيوبه حيل ومب اول تعامل معاها 
ما شاء الله ربي يباركلها 
طلبيتي طقم بنوتي لبنوتي 
وفديتها ما نست تحط هديه 



وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766

******************

اما الان مع طلبيتي من التاجره يسمينا 

كثر الله خيرها طرشت الطلبيه بسرعه وبعد حبوبه وذوق
طلبت منها المناكير الاسلامي 



وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10225

**************

تاااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

والحين طلبيتي من التاجره (الموز) الغاليه 

طلبيتي من اكثر من شهرين بس كنت مضيعه الصور والحين حصلتها ^^


انا دوووم اطلب من الموز لان بضاعتها الكواليتي متاز واسعارها مناسبه 

طقم لسريري وطقمين لسرير بنوتاتي 



وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94141

**********************

والحين مع فراشه_وردية

طلبت منها لصقات كرسيت لتبييض الاسنان 
وللحين ما جربتهم بس اكيد قريبا بجربهم 
ومشكووره ما قصرت 



وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133


****************

واخيرا وليس آخرا وصلتني هدية من اختي الغاليه من مصر فراشه المنتدى
والله تفاجأت بالهيه وما قصرت ومشكوووره على طيبتها وتعاملها الراقي



وهذا رابط ملفها للي يحب يطلب من عندها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150329

 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

احلى والذ الاكلات على الاطلاق .. المذاق السوري الاصيل
شوفوا الصور

الكبة .. بعد ما اكلنا نص الكمية تذكرت اني ما صورت .. الذ كبة اكلتها بحياتي ولا تروحين صوب المطاعم



ورق عنب .. من حلاته ماقدر اوصفه .. لذيييييييييذ لذييييييييييذ لذييييييييييييييذ


معمول وكنافة وبقلاوة فريش ولذيذ


ولو ما كان لذيذ ما كنت طلبت منه مرتين.. وحطت لي كب كيك كان لذيذ وخفيف 



اللي تبي اكل لذيييييييييييييييذ ومتقن وشغل عدل مب اي كلام تطلب من التاجرة الذوق الشيف ام بشر

----------


## مهندسة كيفي

السلام عليكم ..مساء الخير ..

وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي .. عبارة عن قلادتين مفاتيح 

رووعة واايد 

وهذي صورهم ..











من عند اختي سوارة .. واكيد لي معها تعامل ثاني ..

وهذا هو ملفها ....


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم 

وصلتني قبل فترة طلبيتي من الأخت 

أحلى ملك


عبارة عن كريم العروسة ( سنفرة الجسم )

وما شاء الله سرعة في التوصيل 

وذوق في التعامل جد انسانه راقية جدا

والكريم معروف ما يباله كلام روووعه





وحطتلي هدية يزاها الله خير 





كلج ذوق اختي أحلى ملك 


وهذا رابط التواصل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122128

----------


## Life.M

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من كم يوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت Amo0one 

طلبت من عندها نقابات المطاط

واحد دجى الليل .. وواحد شيفون 

بخليكم مع الصور 





وفديتها ما قصرت طرشتلي هدية ^_^



بصرااحه النقااابات عيبتني وااايد ... مرتبة على اللبس ... وتختلف عن النقابات العادية .. 

مشكوووره اختي Amo0one وما تقصرين 

وهذا رابط ملفها 
Amo0one

----------


## Life.M

وطلبت من التاجرة يا رب لك م كتاب طبخ 



بصرااااحه الكتااااب رووووعه.... كل شي فخاطرج مووجووود... وسهل

وهاي مقتطفات من الكتاب ^_^







وبس اشتروا الكتاب عشان تشوفون الباقي ^_^


مشكوووره اختي يا رب لك م وما تقصرين

وهذا رابط ملفها 

يا رب لك م

----------


## مهندسة كيفي

*السلام عليكم ويا هلافيكم ..

خذت من الغالية اختي الحبوبة و الي التعامل معها رهييييب 

: نبض استغفاري :

وهذا ملفها الشخصي : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

2 علبة صابون مغربي 

ويا حيها والله حطت لي هالهدايا :

2كتيبات عن الدين + ليفة الصابون + علبة ماي ومسك على ما اظن 





:

:



وخذت بعد من التاجرة الحبوبة ام خالد : akka: وكانت حريصه جدا انها توفر مقاسي ...

وهذا ملفها الشخصي : 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

2 مشد للجسم كامل و حلو ملمسهم .. وعسى يدخلون فيني ههههههه خبركم دبة ..

وحطت لي هديايا : 2 ماسك للويه .. 






مشكووورات يا تاجرات ما عليكن قصور وربي يرزقكم من خيره ..*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مســـــــــاء الخير

حابه اعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من حبيبة قلبي نبضي استغفاري
اول شي راح اعرض لكم اللوشنات وبصراحه وبدون مبالغه كلمة Wo0oW شويه عليهن ريحتهن اتم فتره طويله وانصح فيهن بصراحه

هذا لوشن تاسكن ليذر نفس ريحة العطر الاصلي* 



*وهذا لوشن شمس العود ريحته مثل دهن العود روعه ^^*



*وهذا لوشن بريحة المانجووو >>> صدق ريحته مانجووو جنآن*



*وهذا لوشن بريحة الفانيليا >>> مثل ريحة الآيسكريم*  :Big Grin: 



*وهذا الغسوووول >>> ما اعرف ليش جي ظهر لونه في التصوير بس هوو شفاف*  :Big Grin: 



*وطرشت لي وياهم شريط اسلامي يزاها الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله*



*وهذا رابط نبوضه :-*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة حلاوة الإيمان عبارة عن كلسات الوضوء وكان وايد حلو
والقماش غليظ وربي يوووفقج ويزاج الله خير ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الحبوبة الأمورة لاسنزا مون  من منتجات ديرماكول والصراحة المنتجات حلوة وربي يووفقج يالغلاااا..



وما قصرت حطت لي هدية عبارة عن ماسك للويه وأسفنجات تسلمين حبيبتي ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الغالية أم غلا إلي هي دلوعه الموت  ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت
وربي يووفقج يارب .. وهاي مب طلبيت الأولى لا طبعاً طالبه عندها كم مرة وتسلمين ..

----------


## احساس ومشاعر

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره عنوني 
الله يعطيها العافيه بصراحه الجلابيات وايد مريحات وحيل حبيتهم ^^

يسعدني التعامل وياها وان شالله لي تعامل اخر معها الله يعطيها العافيه

ومشكووره ع الاذكار الله يجزاج خير


هذا ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48693

----------


## مرايم الليل

السلام عليكم قريت الموضوع وحبيت أشاركم فيه أنا عن نفسي شريت بخور من عند التاجره الطيبه(بنت حواء) فديتها ربي يحفظها ويحفظ بنتها شما ماشالله أغلب بخورها بأسم شما 
بصراحه هالإنسانه ذوق مع أني وايد لعوزتها لأني كنت مستعيله وايد على الطلبيه بس ماشالله عليها ما قصرت وطرشته في الموعد المحدد أنا خذت كميه من عندها لي وللأهل 
وشكلنا بنرد نطلب الوالده تخبلت على العود وانا بعد ما شالله عودها يسكت الريحه تلصق وسعره خيال أول مره آخذ عود سعره حلو وريحته بعد حلوة


وما شالله طرشت لي عينات البخور وكل بخور يقول الزود عندي 


يا حليلها ما قصرت حطت لي هديه حلوة ماشالله عليها بس بعدني ما لبستها

----------


## مرايم الليل

وهالملف الشخصي مالهاhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=52135

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة أم مريوم  خذيت من عندها فستانين واحد مخمل والثاني شيفون والأثنين حلوووين والله يووفقج يارب ..


وما قصرت حطت لي هدية كريم وريحته وايد حلوة ويزاها الله خير


وهذا لنك موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=874372

----------


## شوق عيني

السلام عليكم حبايبي 

اليوم برويكم شوووه اشتريت من  ( دبويه 2007)

اي شدووو روعه الوااان اروع ( للاعراس وااايد حلوه لانها ثابته)



وهذي قوالب اي شدو كريمي (حبيتهن وااايد لانه بس تحطين شويه الون ماشالله يبين والالوان روعه)




وهذي بعد الاروجه الوااااااااااااااااان رهيبه الصراحه 


وهذي بعد اروجه في علبه كبيره فيها كل الالوان 




و ثاااااااانكس وااايد حبيبتي على الهديه الكيوت ((شنطه مكياج))



مشكوره الغاليه وااايد ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=875694

----------


## غدي عادل

هلا وغلا اخواتي الكريمات انا راح اقول على تجربتي مع الاخت التاجرة (اماراتية ) الله يعطيها العافية بجد ذوق وانسانة التعامل معها جدا مريح ... اشتريت منها فساتين كلمة روعة قليلة في حقها والوانها جدا جميلة والكل يسألني عنها .. وهذي صورة للبضاعة : 

وهذا رابط تاجرة اماراتيه للي حابه تتعامل معها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=303

----------


## كوالتي

هاااااااااااااااي  :12 (57): 

حبيت احط مشترياااااااتي من المنتدى 

اشترييييت عدسات ومفتااح شوجي من التاجرة سوارة  :12 (74): 
وتسلميين على البضااعة الصرااحه حلوات والله يعطيج العافية  :Big Grin: 


وهااي صوورة 



ورابط الموقع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=307

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه احلام علي ^^

وكانت عباره عن تاج عليه اسمي* 



*&*



*مشكووووووره احلام حبيبتي على الهديه الحلوه ^^*

*وهذا رابط احلام علي :-*


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=102430

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*أحب أشكر التاجرة الغالية الفراشة علي تعديل الصور* 

هذا رابطها للى تبى تتعامل معاها وأسعارها جداً مناسبة مقارنة بإبداعها ^^

الله يوفقها إن شاء الله 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...&starteronly=1


وطبعاً هذا مو أول تعامل معاها ^^



أخليكم مع الصور 

:






:






:





:






:




:




:

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

السلام عليكم


هاي مشترياتي من بنت البر


لعبه زوجيه + اضاءات




علاقات





قلوب عليهن عبارات




مشط البف + محفظه للفوط الصحيه




حامل الاساور




لعبه النرد المضيء




اضاءات البانيو



علب مقسمه لتنظيم الملابس الداخليه



علاقه للاكسسوارات




فراشات مضيئه



وخذت بعد علاقه الشغابات بس بعدني ما ركبتها
و هاي صورتها من موقع التاجره

----------


## غمووض انثى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

هذي طلبيتي من اختي ورد جوري 




الميك آب رووووعه ..
طالبه جحال وشدو .. بس ماكانن موجودات عندي عشان اصورهن ...

بس بشكل عام فعـــلآ جمييييل =)

الالواان وااااااوو وثااابته تضاربت وياه لين ماخاز هههه


وهذا ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10352


تسلمييين فديتج

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني طلبية القطع اللي طلبتها من يومين من الغاليه


فوفو فوفو

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42792


كلها ذوق ربي يخليلها وسريعه فالتوصيل =)
القطع روووعه عالطبيعه طبعا مالي أحلاهم لأنه من اختيار ريلي
بس زعلت شوي لأن ريلي اختار قطعه لونها بطيخي على وردي شي جي
بس شكلها التاجره كانت مضغوطه ولخبطت وحطت من نفس الدزاين اللي بغيناه
بس اللون غير =( لكني يوم فتحته حبيته وايد وايد ^^ ..


ببتدي بقطعي اللي كانن من اختيار ريلي طبعا بفلوسه هههه أول مره يختارلي قطع يحليله ^^ ..
هم قطعتين ترى مب وايد هههههههههههههههههههه اصلا انا كنت اراوي امي عشان تختار لها
ريلي شاف وقالي خذيلج استغربت قلتله منك قال هيه =) ..





هاي القطعه اللي خربطت فيها التاجره فديتها معذوره حبيبتي ^^ ..
هي نفس اللي بغيتها بس كانت بلون ثاني ..





----



هذيله قطع امي واختي ..










----



وهاي هديه حلوه من التاجره الحلوه اشكرها من كل قلبي ..


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه جسر التواصل
واقولها مشكووووووووووووووره على الهديه الغاويه


القطعه رووووووووعه ولونها على الطبيعه احلى*




*وعطرين ( For Women ) جنآن*



*وشنطه صغيرونه فيها عدسات خضرا و3 ارواج سحريه ومرطب ^^*



*وطرشت لي دخون مع عود مكس بس نسيت اصوره*  :Big Grin: 

*وهذا رابط جسر التواصل:-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16548

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت الغالية أم حارب عبارة عن حلاوة الزنجبيل النوعين وشاي أخضر
بالأعشاب ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت وربي يووفقج يارب وحلاوة والشاي وايد حلو ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post29102997

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت الغالية جسر التواصل  عبارة عن الروج السحري ومرطب 
بالفراولة ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت وربي يووفقج يارب ..



وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=870205

----------


## nourlglb

رجعنا مرة ثانية  :Big Grin: 

هاذي طلبيتي من التاجرة فراشة الملونة

كوكيز رهييييييييييب والطعم لذييييييذ والكل سألني عنه وخصوصا العيايز

تبون تعرفون ليش 

هذا السبب  :Big Grin: 



وهاذي الاشكال الثانية





وهاذي صورة جماعية



حبيت اشكر فراشة الملونة على تعاملها الراقي والتوصيل فالوقت الي اتفقنا عليه

وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تطلب

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Rad: 

مرحبا عدت مع مشتريات يديده

اولا من الحبوبه الروعه الذوق العروسه 2006
وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=2770

طلبيتي عطرين للفراش 
و5 توله منوعه 

وخليتها هي تختار على ذوقها وبصراحه روووووووووووعه الروايح كل وحده احلى من الثانيه 

وما قصرت فديتها طرشتلي عطر هديه 



جزاها الله خير وطرشتلي الطلبيه عاجل ووصلتني بيومين 

اتمنالها كل التوفيق وانصحكم تشتروا من عندها لان روايحها غااااويه 


********************


والحين مع التجوره الغاليه زهرة المروج 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=148501

طلبيتي كانت زيت الجرجير واللوز والحبة السودا وكريم الثوم للتشققات 
وما شاء الله بعد ارسلتهم بسرعه والتعامل معاها روووعه 



وربي يوفقها

وبث تحياتي ^_^

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

مرحبااااا ..... 

طلبيتي من كذا تاجره والحين بحطهم مره وحده ^___^ ويزاهن الله خير ما قصرن واسلوووب ولا اروع 

الاولى هجير خذت عنها هالقباضات وفالطبيعه روووعه وبعد ردوا خواتي وانا بعد وطلبناااا 

همسة : ابري ذمتي من اي وحده تطلبهم وتطلع فيهم 

[IMG][/IMG]



الثانيه نانا الحيرانا خذت عنها المساج السحري ومعاه خلطة التشققات مالت زبدة الشياااا

[IMG][/IMG]


الثالثه ورودة دبي خذت عنها جهاز البخار ^^

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## bent_unique

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبيتي من التاجرة المتألقة: فراشه_وردية

وانا دوم اتعامل وياها و بضاعتها روعه ما شا الله
وطلبت منها هالمرة .. زيت ترشوب اليديد .. 
والله يابنات قبل موول ما يطول شعري صجج اتعقدت منه .. وهالزيت طول لي شعري بشكل ما توقعته والكل يسالني شو مسوية بشعري ..



هذي صورة الزيت .. 

وملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133

----------


## أم الكباتن

طلبيتي من التاجره الغنيه عن التعريف 
فكره  
*fikraa*  
** 


وهذا رابط ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005 

 
الاجار اللي يجنن وما نستغنى عنه في البيت  
 

دخون جنان وعطرين رجالى ونسائي اروع من بعض وزجاجة عطر زيتي جادور يخبل في زجاجه كريستال 

 
كسرات عود معطر بدهن العود ولبان معطر وعود يجنن ولبان 
والتعامل معاها روعه وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## ميثه المنصـور

اول طلبيه لي من التاجره 

سوارة 

قمة الاخلاق والاسلوب الراقي

تقييمي لها =10\10

طلبيتي قميصين دانتيل راقيات عاللبس واااايد





رابط موضوعها ولها كل الشكر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=883164

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــرحبا

حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه IT-2008

بصراحه اشكرهااااا من كل قلبي على الهديه الحلووه والله انج ذوق

هذي الهديه اول ما وصلت مع التغليف >>> تسلم الايادي على التغليف الغاوي*




*و عقب ما شلت التغليف >>> بصراحه ما هان علي اشله*  :Big Grin: 



*والعطور كانت :-

عطر لمسة حنان بصراحه ما استغنى عن هالعطرر ريحته جنأآاإان* 



*عطر الوسيم - رجالي ريحته حلووووه* 



*العطر الملكي ريحته روعه ومن تستخدمينه تحسين عمرج ملكه*  :Big Grin: 



*وعطر الغلا ريحته روووووعه*


*وهذا 2 في 1  بس مب شامبو 2 في 1 يعني ميداليه وعطر في نفس الوقت* 




*والمفاااااااااجأه كانت



قلم عليه اسم المنتدى ( سيدات الامارات ) + بروشور عن المنتدى >>> فديت منتدانا والله ^.^*




*وهذا رابط الغاليه IT -2008 :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## sallam53

حبيت اشكر الغاليه بنت الامارات علي تعاملها الراقي وماشاء الله دخونها ريحته خبال هذا اول مافتحت الدخول اقول لاختي شميه قالت رووووعه وخص للعبايا والشيل بتطلع خبال وخذت منها حذاء وبجربه وبقولكن ان شاء الله عن النتيجه بس المهم انا كسبتها اخت وتاجره في قمة الذوق ماشاء الله واحلي شي الدعوة اللي كتبتها فالخاص ربي يستجيب منها ويارب يحقق امانيها ويسعدها ربي ويرزقها من خيره يارب 
مشكووووووره الغلا وبصراحه انا خاطري اخذ من اشيائج الثانيه وخص الكريم ون شاء الله اليايات اكثر من الرايحات ان شاء الله لوكان لنا عمر باذن واحد احد 
اختج فالله

----------


## wajhalqamar

ما ادري اذا ينفع اكتب عن الاغراض الي اخذهن من الجراج سيل بس بصراحة لازم اكتب
انا خذت من التاجرة روح بلاروح شنطتين ماركات تقول انها مستعملة بس نظيفة وراعتني في السعر لكن بصراحة  :12 (32): 





شكيت اني خذتهم من البوتيك  :44 (22):  ما صدقت انهم مستعملات  :MashaAllah: 
كاني طالبتها من الموقع نفسه وصلتني بكامل اغراضها وبطاقاتها وغير هذا كله اتحملت مبلغ الشحن ولما فتحتها غير التغليف الحلو وريحة العطر الي تشرح الخاطر كانت في هدية حلوة  :12 (43): 
صراحة كنت متخوفة لاني اول مره احول هالمبلغ وانا من السعودية لكن من اول ما حولت وكلمتها قلبي اتطمن انسانة ذوق وتعاملها راقي وشحنت الشنط قبل ما تستلم المبلغ
روح ما اقول غير الله يسعد قلبك وروحك ويوفقك في حياتك  :12 (55): 
تستاهلي والله كل خير وشرفني التعامل معاكي


الف شكر لكي اختي

----------


## الياسيه20

اشتريت هالاساور من تاجرتنا المميزه 

kash5ah_girl 


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلواااااااااااات ع اللبس ... صايره البسهن يوميا .. فالبيت وبرع البيت .. حتى بنتي االصغيره ألبسها منهن .. ويعيبهاااااااااا ...


 رفع صور

 رفع صور


 رفع صور

وهاذا رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=858004


والله يعطيج الف عاااااااااااااافيه يا تاجرتنا المتالقه

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة فينيسيا  عبارة عن ثلاث بجامات وأنا دايماً أخذ من عندها بجامات لأنهم حلوات وباردات والله يووفقج يارب ..


وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=881354

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة فراشه_وردية عبارة زيت للشعر وكريم للويه
والله يووفقج يارب ..


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الحبوبة الغالية موازنهعبارة عن أكسسوارات ونعال
وربي يحفظج ويووفقج يارب ..



وما قصرت حطت لي هدية ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99269

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة والغالية noooralain وعبارة عن جهاز تنظيف
للويه وغسول للمناطق الحساسة ولبان مال أول وربي يووفقج ويزيدج من فضله يارب ..



وما قصرت حطت لي هدية لي ولبنتي وما قصرتي يالغلااا


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=144296

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مسااااااااء الخير

اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه مبصووطه 

بصراحه فاجئتني 


والهديه كانت عباره عن قطعه شيفون*



*&*




*وهذا رابط الغاليه مبصوطه :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84361

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا

حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه نبض وروح
وكانت الهديه عباره عن عطر Dior*



*&*


*واقولها مشكوووووووووووره وما قصرتي ^^*
*وهذا رابط الغاليه نبض وروح :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172648

----------


## ورودة دبي

مرحبتين كباااااااار
للناس الذوق !!



مع حلوووووووومة علاوي 
حبيبة الجماهير ,,, اكيد بيكون العرض مختلف 


اتوقع 3 او 4 مرات تعاملت مع حلومه 


ومن اجمل الاطقم اللي خذته عنها 
هو طقم ورودة دبي على قولتها و كان سووووووووو سبيشل 


و ع اللبس واااااااااااااااو


جد عالطبيعة واااااااااااااااااااااااايد وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد غير 



الطقم 




بعض التفاصيل 





شكرا حلومة

واتريا كولكشنج اليديد اللي خبرتيني عنه !

متجر احلام علي لمن يرغب
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=310

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية على قلبي .. الفراشة 

و أنا زبونة دايمة عندها و حبيت التعامل معاها .. 

من فترة خذت عنها كوليكشن من الصابون المعطر و تأخرت بعرض الصور



و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي للي حابة تطلب منها و هي مغمضة  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=12641


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


طلبيتي من مديرة سيدات الاعمال .. الغالية ورودة دبي الغنية عن التعريف

ما شاء الله كل أغراضها من النوعية الممتازة .. و أنا و الوالدة زباين عندها



و شوفوا الحين شو طالبة شي خيااااااااال .. راقي جدا و مميز من لمعته تحسيه ذهب
الكل انبهر من حطيته بالغرفة و سعره رمزي على جماله و رقيه






و هذا رابط الملف الشخصي للغالية ورودة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21325

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة bellegirl



و فديتها حطت لي هدية حبيتها



أشكر ذوقج و تعاملج الراقي و أنصحكم بالتعامل معاها خواتي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


طلبيتي من اختي أم الوروود أعتقد جي اسمها 
بصراحة ضيعت ملفها الشخصي من أحصله بضيفه






حطت لي اهداء فديتها .. ملف + قلم كيووت + وجنة الورد

----------


## ღcute girlღ

مرحـــــــــــبا حبيباتي


طلبت من التاجرة Reem dxb .. 



خلطة زبدة الشيااا + زبدة الشيا الخام .. وحطت لي هديه ماااا قصرت .. وان شاء الله من أخلص منهم بطلب مره ثانيه  :Smile: 




وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419


واشتريت من التاجره ..

noooralain



كاب الشعر للاستشوار + الكابات الشفافه .. وفديتها ماااا قصرت وطرشت لي هدايا حلوه  :Smile:  تسلمين الغلا وان شاء الله لي تعامل معاج مره ثانيه ^^ ...




وذا الرابط الشخصي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=144296

.
\

----------


## hanoOOody

مرحبا حبوبات
طلبيه من الغلا ماسه شرجاويه
طبعا واكيد ما بيكون اخر تعامل لي وياها 
طلبت فلاتس بس النيل بولش بس جيه حركات تصوير

----------


## يا رب لك م

طلبيتي من امريكا من التاجرة سنيوريتا 

فديتها والله وآآآآيد راقيه فتعاملها يزاها الله الف خير على طولة الباال 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=51520

 :Smile:

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من المشرفة الغالية %~ ورد جوري ~%  عبارة عن أطقم أرواج
مع القلوس والمحدد وروعة الأرواج وريحتهم أروع لأن مثل ريحت الحلاوة وربي يووفقج يالغلاا


وما قصرت الغلا حطت لي قلوس هدية ويزاج الله خير


وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885859

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة والغالية جسر التواصل عبارة عن أرواج 24 لون وكل لون أحلى عن الثاني ومكياج قلوس وماسكارا وأيلاينر وبلاشر ومحدد والمكياج وااايد حلو وربي يووفقج يالغلااا




وما قصرت حطت لي هدية ثلاث محددات وربي يووفقج يارب


وحطت لي عينات من دخونها وريحتهم حلوة روايحهم عربية وفرنسية وربي يووفقج 


وهذا رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=884272

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة lady-diorعبارة عن نعال لونه وردي فاتح وايد حلو
وربي يووفقج يارب ويزاج الله خير ..



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=153397

----------


## أم حمـد .

رجعت مرهـ ثآنية . . 
هالمرة طلبت وآيد طلبيآت  :Big Grin:  
بسم الله نبدأ . . 

بوك Guess


من التاجرة um-beereg3
السموحة منكم ماصورته لاني مالحقت 
خذته هدية لريلي وانشغلت وعطيته ونسيت اصور البووك ><" 

هذا رابط التاجرة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956

وخذت اللهوم من آلميث 

صورة من تصويري 



هذا الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=886713

وهذا رابط التاجرة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=119874

ومن التاجرة زهرة متفتحة خذت منتج ازالة الشعر 

صورة من تصويري 



ماشاء الله عليها حطت لي وايد هدايا 
الروج السحري 
وماسك للويه 
ولصقات الروس السودا
وكريم لتخفيف الشعر 

رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=750789

رابط التاجرة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=173034

وخذت مقالم رووووعه حق خواتي
بس مب محصلة الرسالة ومب متذكرة اسم التاجرة 

هذي صورة من تصويري 



اللي تعرف اسم التاجرة تخبرني عشان احط اسمها ولنك الرابط 7

ووووووبس . . اكيد لي عودة لاني وايد اشتررررري من المنتدى

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني هالطلبيه من الغاليه


خيلييه

دورت على رابط ملفها مالقيته =(


بصراحه وبدون مجامله الجلابيه فوق الروعه ماتوقعت جي بتظهر
كشخه والسايز روعه لا ضيق ولا وسيع وسط مناسب لجسمي والجلابيه
طويله وروعه فاللبس الحمدلله ماندمت يوم طلبت منها ^^ اسعدني تعاملي معاج
الغاليه شاكره لج .. ولا تنسين اي كوليكشن يديد طرشيه صوبي ^^ ..








*

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

الصرااحه انا دوم اشتري من المنتدى بس ماعرف ليش ما خطر ف بالي اعرض مشترياتي خخ
يمكن لاني ما شفت هالموضوع قبل لوووول

هالطلبيه طلبتها من فتره 
المهم ف يوم من الايام كنت اتحوط فالمنتدى جان اشوف شي كنت ادوره من زماااان 
مصاصات باسامي البيبي جان المح اسم ولدي حبيبي 
وطووول طلبتها من التاجره ::ملاك::
والصراحه ماشاءالله عليها ف قمة الذوق ولي تعامل ثاني معاها باذن الله 
يوم وصلتني الطلبيه بسرعه فتحتها ابا اشوف الثومه نفس اللي اباها ولا غير ههه متحرقصه كنت
الحمدالله طلعت نفسها اسميني استانست ^^
تتخيلون ان المصاصه تيوز للي عمارهم من 3 - 6 ههه 
بس انا من زود فرحتي بها اعطيه اللحين وهو عمره شهرين خخ مجرمه صح

هذي صورة مصاصات ولي العهد خليفه ^^ 




الصور مب وايد واضحه لاني صورت بالموبايل .جزاها الله خير حطت لي اهداء وايد عيبني
وهذا رابط مواضيعها 

التاجره ::ملاك::

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10156346

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

وهالطلبيه وصلتني امس

كنت طالبة 5 منظم احذية من التاجرة عدعد 
والصراحه قمه فالذوق واللباقة طرشت لي الطلبية ع طول جزاها الله الف خير 
وهاي صور المنظم




وهاي هدايا منها والله والله احرجتني ... بس وااااااااايد حبيتهم واستانست عليهم من قلب 
تميت اغايض اللي فالبيت خخ



الاول عبارةعن مزيل الشعر الغير مرغوب .. عيبني وايد وناوية اجربه خخ 
هذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=710823

والثاني بعد عجيب عباره عن لزقة التنحيف او للدايت يسد الشهيه 
وهذا الرابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=776721

وها رابط لكافة مواضيعها وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاها قريب 

التاجره عدعد

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...10160804&pp=25

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم الظهر وصلتني هالطلبيه عباره عن شيل لأختي من الغاليه والذوق


fatentus

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=49920


الشيل احلى واروع من المره اللي طافت هذي ثاني مره اختي تطلب من عندها
والله انها ذوق واهم شي عندها رضى زبوناتها الله يعطيها العافيه بصراحه انا شخصيا
حبيت الشيل وايد وبإذن الله بجربهم ولو عيبوني باللبس بطلب لي ^^ ..



*

----------


## Amo0one

طلبت طلبيه من الأخت الغاليه : أم خالد الحلو 



وكانت عباره عن كتاب أنامل وأطايب .. بصرااحه قبل مااشتريه مااتوقعته يكون بهالأخراااج والترتيب الحلوو .. بصرااحه سعره قليل بالنسبه لحق الكتاب 

هذا ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150

والكتاب حلووو وفيه وصفااات حلوووه .. والوالده استاانست علييه 



اهنه الوالده جهزت النظااره عشااان تتصفح الكتاااب 



مشكوووووره أم خاالد ..

----------


## أم حمـد .

إللي تبآ تعرف إسم التاجرة اللي خذت منها المقالم 
نكها الاماني 
مشكوووورة احلام علي مآقصرتي .. طرشتلي رسالة خاصة بالاسم 

صورة المقالم 


لنك التاجرة الاماني 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=32189

رابط الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=870568

حياكم الله

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه المفروض توصلني مع طلبية الشيل يعني الظهر
بس وصلتني المغرب والسبب المندوب ماعرف اسمي الكامل هههه ..
عرفني من رقمي واستغرب .. طبعا هالطلبيه بالنسبه لي صاحبتها كلها ذوق
وحب واحترام ماشاء الله عليها لو اقول ما اوفي بحقها وهل يخفى القمر


DANTELL

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


طلبت من عندها فستانين لبنتي روعه من خاطر بس طلع طويل على بنتي لني متعوده
ألبسها لغاية الركب بس طلعن طوال شوي يعني تحت الركب بس جد روعه وفديتها
والله ماتوقعت تحط لبنتي هديه طلعو خبال عليها وهي مستانسه فيهم ..







------------


هالهديه وصلتني منها بطريقه مفاجأه بحيث انها حاطه اسمها وانا ياغفلين لكم الله
ماعرف واصلتني من اسبوع تقريبا بس انا جكيتها من طريقة قباضتها لأني كنت طالبه
لأختي قبل وهي فديتها استغلت عنواني وطرشتلي هالهديه بصراحه ذوق وكرم ..






*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالهديه واصلتني اكثر من شهر واقول لصاحبتها سامحيني تأخرت فإني احط
بصراحه ذوق وتعبت نفسها عشاني فديتها والله


نبضي استغفاري

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985


عباره عن لوشنات بصراحه كل واحد يقول الزين عندي طبعا حطيت الصوره بعد
ماجربتهم اليوم روعه والغسول ماجربته نست اجربه قبل >< ,, بس اكيد شي سنع
من هالايادي الحلوه ^^ ,,


*

----------


## mischocolat

طلبيتي من حلوة الاهداب



بودرة جريماس .....والكيس اللي حذاله هديه منها لبان الطفوله

شكرا حبيبتي وانشالله لي تعامل ثاني وياج 



طلبيتي الثانيه من الغاليه ام مايا




أساور روعه حلوه وناعمه والشغل نظيف ....وهاي مب اول مره اتعامل وياها 


وهاي هديه منها 




مشكوره غناتي وما قصرتي جزاج الله كل خير 
وخلاص انا الحين زبونه دائمه

----------


## ليمونة_حلوة

*السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي من التاجرة الذوق 
فراشه_وردية 

خلطة بياض الايرانيات 
بعد ما شفت ان الكل يمدحها ومتخبل عالنتيجة قلت بجربها
وصجججججج طلعت خلطة رهييبه وروووعه فتحتلي بشرتي وااايد وخفن البقع عن ويهي 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=887457

__________________

وهم طلبت الخلطة الصابونية العجيبة

رووووووعه وطرر وتنظظظف وتفتح الجسم صج صج فنانه 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=890146
__________________________


وهذا ملفها الشخصي للتواصل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133

ودوم راح اتعامل وياها ان شا الله
*

----------


## يسمينا

:Rad: 
وصلتنى طلبيتى من التاجره الحبوبه احلى ملك كريمات ايفا وترتسبوت بصراحه انسانه ذوق وعسوله جدا ربى يجازيها كل الخير على تعاملها الحلو وسرعه التوصيل 
ده http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122128
رابط ملفها الشخصى 



ودى الهديه الحلوه مثلها الى ارسلتها 
ام على

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

شريت من التاجرة الفراشة 2020

مجموعة من الاغراض و فديتها حطت لي هدية فديتها .. و بصراحة الصابونة اللي حطتها هدية رهييييييبة



و أنا زبونة دايمة عندها و أنصحكم بالتعامل معاها ..

و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91484




و مشترياتي من التاجرة سامرية الليل ..

هالانسانة أحبها من طيبها .. وأنا زبونة عندها من فترة طويلة

شريت منها منظم المكياج 2 واحد لي و واحد لاختي .. و صورت واحد منهم

بصراحة وايد فادني .. 

و شريت بعد قموع الفطاير وحطت لي هدية فديتها ,,






و شريت من التاجرة أم حارب 

مجموعة من القباضات .. بصراحة حلوووووين و شكلي برجع أطلب منها عقب

و حطت لي هديتين مع الطلبية فديت قلبها 



و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=23237

----------


## romansia2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اشتريت من الاخت التاجرة akka شاي وولونغ الصيني 

وهذا رابط موضوعها يعطيها العافية وفديتها ما قصرت اسلوبها في التعامل وايد راقي ..الله يوفقها ...
وطرشت مع الطلب هدية صغنونة حلوة نسيت اصورها عبارة عن ماسك للبشرة ثانكس حبوبه ...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=837900

صور الشاي 





هذا اول كوب لي  :Smile:  
[]

----------


## Ra3eT AlaRaNB

انا خذت احلى عدسات استخدمته فحياتي كلهـا واييد نظيفة
واييد مريحه لبستها يوم كامل =)
واييد واييد عيبتني 
حتتى العلبه الكييوت اللي وصلتني هديه حدها تينن
والاسلوب ما يعلى عليييه ربي يحفظج يـــآ

( فتاة حالمة )










مشكورة مره ثـآنييه وانشاءالله الطلبية اليايه Soon

----------


## أم مطر

طلبيتي من التاجره المبدعه فراشة الملونة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

توزيعات البسكوت للعرس 

شكلهم وايد حلو والطعم احلى ^^

ما قصرت والله يوفقها

----------


## عيون_الورد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ماشاءالله 

كيكه ملجتي هدية من ايد المبدعه 
UAE_DrEaMs


طبعا هالكيكه على شكل فستان وفيه لولو ولمعه وحركات ^_^ وينأكل بعد 


الطعم رووعه ماشاءالله وطبعا اللون من داخل احمر نفس باقتي ^_*

وبعد كوكيز على شكل فستان وعلب على شكل فستان 

بس ماتصورت  :Frown:  
رابط مواضيعهاا

هوسي هني UAE_DrEaMs

----------


## فط فط 83

مرحبا خواتي انا اشتريت من الاخت ام عبادي و حسوني خاتم التسبيح 
مشكوره قديتج على الخواتم ^^

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي من عند آلتآجرة eubo-unni 

حبيت تعآملهآآ ـآلرآآقي فديتهآ مآ قصرت ^^

طلبت : كريم التفتيح المكثف + كريم النهار ضد اشعة الشمس + كريم الليل للتغذيه المستمره للبشره+ كتيب مميز يحتوي على معلومات وشرح مفصل للمنتجات مجانا

وحطت لي هديه حلق كيوؤوؤت ^^








رابط ملفهآ :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=111841

----------


## ღcute girlღ

مــــــــــــــــــرحبااا .. شحالكم ان شاءالله تمام ^^


اشتريت من التاجره حلاتي بروحي ها الزيت لتساقط وتطويل الشعر يايبتنه من الهند .. 






وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129867

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه استلمتها امس مال اختي عباره عن اسكارفات وشيل
من الغاليه والذوق وطبعا مب اول مره نطلب ^^



Just 4 u 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28853















واعتذر من باجي التاجرات اللي ماحطيت طلبيتي منهم ورايي لأني
ماشفت من اشوفهم بإذن الله بحط*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

> طلبيتي من عند آلتآجرة eubo-unni 
> 
> حبيت تعآملهآآ ـآلرآآقي فديتهآ مآ قصرت ^^
> 
> طلبت : كريم التفتيح المكثف + كريم النهار ضد اشعة الشمس + كريم الليل للتغذيه المستمره للبشره+ كتيب مميز يحتوي على معلومات وشرح مفصل للمنتجات مجانا
> 
> وحطت لي هديه حلق كيوؤوؤت ^^
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي من آم سيف (( ورد وجوري ))

فدييتهآ والله حبيت تعاملها آلرآقي وآهتمامهآ ..~

وصوره الطلبية







وآلله يوفقهآآ آن شآءآلله ..~


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10352

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

يتني اليوم هديه من المشرفه التاجره هجير اقولها تسلم ايدج الغلا ع القباضات الرووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه من الغاليه والذوق وهذا ثالث تعامل لي معاها


حلاوة الإيمان

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766


بصراحه المنيكان رووووعه وخفيف حيل زين منه ريلي وافق آخذ مع اني
بغيت منيكان كامل بس الحمدلله حتى لو نص منيكان *_^
كلها ذوق هالتاجره الله لايحرمنا منها ان شاء الله الكواليتي ممتاز ماشاء الله


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه من الغاليه


حــــلاوه

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42223


الله يشهد بكل كلمه اقولها هذا ثالث تعامل لي معاها والله ان الفساتين
يطيرون العقل من حلاتهم طبعا اول مانزلت الموضوع دايركت طلبت منها
وفديتها دايما تحطهم لي فالبقاله توفر عليه بيزات التوصيل الله لا يحرمني
منها بصراحه ذوق في كل اللي تبيعه ماشاء الله اول مافتحت الطلبيه ارتاح
قلبي وفرحت اني خذت منها بدون تردد الله يوفقها وين ماتكون ..






*

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

*كح كح لووول هالهديه واصلتني من زمآن من شهر واكثر تقريباً وكل يوم وانا بصور وانسى لوووول 

ومطرشتنهآ لي محبوووبة الجمآآآهير  















حلووووووومه فديت رووحهآ . 


طرشتلي طوق بإسمي رووووعه روووووووووووووووووووووووعه رووووووووووووعه
انا بصرآحه ماحب احط هالسوآلف لووول بس هذاا غييير 
[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/k917kuipxf2q2s3pghdr.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/zx0kbwlj9bg050q9q4cy.jpg[/IMG]

واكشخ فيييه دووووم والكل يسألني من ويين واعطييهم رقم حلووومه ^.^

ع الطبييعه وااااااااااااااااااايد حلو 



حلووومه ماشاء الله عليج ماتوقعت ان البضااعه تكون جييه وبهالكواليتي صدق شي حلو ورااااقي . .


اشكرررج من كل قلبي صديقتي الصندلوقه واقولج وحشتيني ياوحشه ^.^



وهذا يديد حلووومه للي تدور شي رااقي وكشخه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=890779*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه


newmama

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


والله لو اقول عنها ما اوفي بحقها هذا ثاني تعامل لي معاها
وهذا المعروف ما انسى لها والله فديتها طرشتلي قبل الدفعه عن طريج
البريد لأني بغيت اهدي لبنت بنت حميتي بعد عمري طرشتهم لي بدون ما احول لها
فلوسها قالت وقت مايكونن عندج طرشيلي وانتي زبونه اثق فيها كم يسوى فذمتكم
=(
وطبعا ما انسى بنتي شريت 4 قطع لبنتي
و4 لبنت حميتي والصور اللي بحطها الحين لبنتي بس لأن مثل ماقلت الباجي هديه
ما اقدر احطهن .. والملابس روعه بالذات القميص والليقنز








*

----------


## روح الغالي

اول مره احط رايي بتاجره وللعلم كل من تعاملت وياهن مب مقصرات بس ما كنت اصور

خذت من عند التاجرة fiafy بسكويت سبونج بوب ودورا ويزاها الله خير حطتلي عيناات من دخونها والله انه طر من الخاطر
هذا البسكون ما صورته لان عيالي انقضو عليه هههه فديتهم يا رب بس سرقت صورت التاجره ههههه



وهذي العينااات



صراحه دخونها ما يعلى عليه وبعد البسكووويت خيااااال

حطتلي4 من دخوناتها

اول واحد اسمه خيااااال وهو اسم على مسمى صدق انه خيااال جربته وانا سايره عند ربيعتي اسميهم انجنوو عليه والكل يقولون لي شو العطر اللي حاطتنه وشو الدخون للعلم كنت متدخنه بدون عطر

وثاني واحد اسمه عيون الغلا رووعه دخون عربي يفر الراس فر استانست عليه وايد

والثالث دخون 2 ديسمبر وصدق صدق خيااااال وروعه

والرابع كان عود معطر اسمه البيرق وما بخبركم منو خذاه كله  :Smile:  ريلي كل شوي يقولي حطيلنا من العود الغاوي جان تصدقن كنت اشتري من النت عود معطر بس مثل ها ما لقيت روووعه بمعنى الكلمة

الله يوفقج الغاليه صدق صدق كفيتي ووفيتي

وانا انتظر طلبيتي انا وخواتي وربيعاتي

والحين حريم خواني يسجلن لج طلبيه :Smile: 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4409

----------


## [email protected]

طلبيتيه من أحلام علي .. 



حبييت تعاملها الراااقي ..

وان شاء الله اني بطلب من عندها مره ثانيه

هذا رابط كولكشنها اليديد .. :12 (43):  

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=890779

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم خواتي  :Smile: 

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره  :Smile: 
_بنت البر_

ما شاء الله عليها سريعه بيومين وصلت الطلبيه وهاي ثاني طلبيه لانالاطقم الاكسسوارات روووعه واسعارها وااايد حلوه  :Smile: 

هاي الصور اطقم لي ولخواتي  :Smile: 










وشاكرها على سرعة الرد والبضاعه الغاويه  :Smile: 

وهذا رابط الملف  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1062

***************************

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

وهاي طلبيتي من التاجره الاموره

_فديتني كيووت_

اكسسوارات كيوت لبنوتاتي 





وهذا رابط ملفها اشكرها على تعاملها الراقي  واكسسواراتها الكيوت 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/private.php?do=newpm&u=162574
 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## جميرية دلع

مرحباااا ياحلوآآآت..

طلبيتي من التاجرة فكره >> بروفايلها هني<< 
كلمة حق تنقال فيها رووووعه والله 
وتعاملها راااقي وماقصرت معاي ابد واحلا شي تواصلها الدايم وردها السريع على اي استفسار 
لان صراحه تعاملت مع وااايد تاجرات اطلب منهم واكون جاده في الشرا واتم انقي واختار واخر شي ماترد تحسها تصرفك وبس ^.^ حته احنه الزبونات لنا حق ووقتنا مهم والتاجره فكره عطتني حقي وزياده ولا بعد انا طالبه طلبيتين شي لي وشي لأخوي وهي ماقصرت غلفت طلبيتي مجانا حته الولاعه غلفتها ههه فديتها ياربي وفوق هااا كله هديه روعه بروعتها ..

اممم طولت عليكم ..
هااااكم الصور ياحلويييين 
داون 
داون
.
.
.
.
.
.

الطلبيه عباره عن ....





وهاي طلبيتي بالتغليف الراقي الله يحرم يديها على النار ^_^ وايد عجبني التغليف ..
تغليفها وايد نظيف ومرتب خاصه ان طريقة الفتح سهله مو مثل بعض التاجرات اللي تغلف بمليون لزقه ودبوس خخخخخ حشى لو داخله حد ماقدر يشرد ههههه 



وهاي هدية لاخوي فديته (مجموعة عاشق نفسه) 






زووووم ع التغليف



العطورات قبل الفتح 



زووووم



بعد الفتح شي روووعه والله والريحه امممممممممم عالم ثاني
فتحت طلبيتي بس ..



وها مسك اسود انا طلبت تضيفه لي وماطاعت فديتها تاخذ فايدتها عليه ^.^



وطلبت بعد اجار المنجو ونسيت اصوره ^.^ السموحه منج يالغلا

وتحياتي المعطره بعطر هاي الطلبيه وتسلم الايادي يافكوره ^_^

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

هديه وصلتني من حبيبه قلبي آلتآجره starry









سلسله المفتاح وو ميني 


فديتها والله آلله لا يرحمني منهآآ يآآرب 

ومشكوؤوؤوؤوؤوؤوؤرة وآآآآآآآيد حتآتي

----------


## موزة2008

*
طلبيتي من الأخت أم الكباتن مشكورة:



عبارة عن خلطة تسمين بالمكسرات وخلطة تسمين بالطحينية وكريم ورش لتكبير الصدر

وهذا ملفها الشخصي:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70618*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*مساكم ورد

اليوم طلبتي زهبت بعد انتظار من الغاليه


قلبي سعيد 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=169243


الجلابيه طلبتها كم طويل وقياس السوق وطلع فيت فيت فيت وروعه
حيييييييييييييييييييييييل ماشاء الله شغل عدل ونظيف اشكرج من كل قلبي عزيزتي
وطبعا جيكي الخاص بعد شي طلبيه على هالجلابيه ^^






*

----------


## ام الوصايف

:SalamAlikom: 
امس وصلتني طلبية المشد السحري من التاجرةaKKa (ام خالد )
طلبت مشد والثاني مجانا لانها مسوية عرض 
وصراحة المشد روعة وتعامل اختي ام خالد اروع 

ربي يوفقج اختي ام خالد ومشكورة عالهدية فديتج ^_^
وهذي صورة المشد والهدية

وهذا رابط ملف الاخت ام خالد للي حابة تتعامل معها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

----------


## ام الوصايف

:SalamAlikom: 
اليوم وصلتني طلبية من التاجرة النرجس 
طلبت فساتين لي ولخواتي وصراحة الفساتين روعة وتعامل اختي النرجس اروع
مشكورة اختي عالفساتين الحلوة وعالهدية ^_^
والالوان ماشاء الله شرات الصور اللي فموضوعها بالظبط 


ربي يوفقج دوم يارب 
وهذا رابط الاخت النرجس اللي حابة تتعامل معها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=638

----------


## fikraa

الطلبية تتكلم عن نفسها فقط 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن عليها












رابط التاجرة نواعم العشاق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=158844

----------


## PeraZan

*

طـلبت مره من أم رشووودي مسك م السعوديهـ 

صح اتأخرت الطلبيه بس وصلت ^^ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209*

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا خواتي اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره الغاليه um-beereg3 

انا دووووم اطلب منها الساعات وما شاء الله عليها الكواليتي روووعه ومواعيدها مظبوطه وحتى لو الساعه مب متوفره توفرها لي بوقت سريع
اترككم مع الصور طلب ساعه لريلي وساعه لي وساعه لاختي 



















وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

وهاي طلبيتي من التاجره العزيزه جنان**

فعلا تاجره راقيه جدا وووايد حبوبه وتعامله روووعه 

وطلبيتي كانت اكسسوارات لبناتي وعلاقة فون لي وااايد حلوه وما قصرت سوتلي خصم  :Smile: 
اترككم مع الصور مع ان الصور وااااااااااايد ظالمه الاكسسوارات

 صورة الكيس الي وصل فيه الطلبيه



صورة البوكس الي كان فيه الاكسسوارات وايد كيوت 



الاكسسوارات













وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58661
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Rad: 

والحين طلبيتي من الغاليه ام سعيد دبويه2007

عباره عن شنطتين للمكياج والاكسسوارات بصراحه وايد ممتازين للسفر 

وشوية مكياج وما قصرت فديتها طرشت هديه شباصات ورود لبناتي 

وبسرعه الطلبية وصلت مشكوووره 









وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052
 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

واخيرا طلبيتي من التاجره الذوق بنت البر وطبعا مب اول طلبيه هذه ثالث طلبيه الشهر 

بضاعتها حلوه ومتنوعه وتعاملها روووعه

طلبيتي كانت مكنسة الكي بورد وسائل منظف بعد الكي بورد
وعلاقات الشنط والملابس 

والغاليه ما قصرت طشرت هديه واااايد عيبتني 3 بوكس 3 احجام وااايد حلوين 











وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1062
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مرحبا

هالاسبوع وصلتني هديه من الغاليه هجير ^^

وكانت عباره عن قباضات الفيونكه* 



*&*



*&*



*>>> على الطبيعه احلى بواااااااايد

واقولها مشكوره على الهديه الحلوه

وهذا رابط المشرفه هجير :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19988

----------


## حنونهـ

خذت عن اخت uAe eVe 

كفر 


وايد راقي ويعطي لمسه حق الغرفه بألوان هاديه احس لو مضايجه ودشيت الغرفه

اتم سرحانه بالكفر لنه عليه رسومآت توديني لعالم خيالي ههههههههه سحر سحر هب كفر

خذت قطعتين حقي وحق اختي 

تعامل الاخت سريع وطيب يزاها الله خير


خواتي حبو غرفتي 


اترككم مع الصور


الكفر الاول حده رومانسي خليته ماستعملته بفآجأ اختي فيه 





الثاني








اشكر الحبوبه الي تبيع الكفرات

خاصه ع سرعة التوصيل لنه في بنات افكر اكنسل الطلبيات لي عندهم من التاخير !

هذا رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=871269

----------


## نبضه

وصلتني اليووم طلبيتي من أم خالد
وهي عباره عن جاي وو يونغ + سشوار بيبي ليس + المشد السحري 

ويزاها الله خير حطت لي ثلاث ماسكات فري ^^

هذي صورة الطلبيه 



وهني الملف الشخصي لها ... akka 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

ما اكتشفت هالموضووع غير من فتره قصيره ,,, 
وإن شاء الله بصور لكم طلبياتي اليايه ^^

----------


## الهدى1

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اام 

توه انتبه أنه في موضوع مثبت للمشترى من التاجراتتتتت 

أنا صراحة من المدمنين الشرا من النت وخصوصا سيدات ألأمارااااااااااااات 

وتعاااملت ويا تاجراااااات وااايد وماشاااااء الله عليهن كل وحدة كفت ووفت 

بس عاد مالحقت على الموضوع يوم خذت منهن فاتمنى يسامحني وان شااااااء الله اكيد بالتعامل مرة ثانية وياهم لاازم احطي صور لهن ان شااااء الله 



اخر طلبية وصلتني من اختي العزيييييييييزة الغاااالية ناااناا الحيرااااااانة (ام لجين ) 

والله هالتاجرة شهادتي فيها مجروووووحة صدج صدج انج يا أم لجين ماقصرتي فديتج كفيتي ووفييييييييتي صراحة 

طلبت من عندها زبدة الشياااا اصغر حجم يعني اجرب وفديتها ماخلت شي ماطرجته 

خلطة زبدة الشياء بالزيت الزيتون وفيتامين E وسجادة الجيب وشدو العيون للأومات والأاوقات المستعجلة 

يعني اللي طرجتة لي اغلى من جيمتة الطلبية نفسها 

اقوولج يا ام لجيين مشكووورة فدييييييتج وحبيييت التعامل وياج واااايد لأنج جد حبووووووبة وتدخلين الخاطر ^___^ 

وهاي صورة طلبيتي صورتها على السريع بس عقب مابطلتها من الجيس مافيني صبر ^___^








وها رابطها 

ناانا الحيرانة ( أم لجين )

----------


## النرجس

*السلام عليكم*



*اشتريت من الغالية*


*أم خالد الحلو* 
*كتاب انامل واطايب كتاب سهل وحلو*  
*جربت كيكة الفستق لذيذه* 


*تسلم اناملج عالكتاب الغالية*  

 
مشاهدة الملف الشخصي: *أم خالد الحلو*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150

----------


## Miss Abu Dhabi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طلبيتي كانت من التاجره الراقيه 



طلبيتي كانت جوارب للاولاد 
وما شاء الله عليها كانت قمه في الذوق من لحظه ما راسلتها وانسانه خلوقه في التعامل 
وكانت تتابع الطلبيه لين ما وصلتلي .. والطلبيه وصلتني بعد يومين من مراسلتي لها 

وتفاجأت بالطلبيه كانت راقيه من الخارج والداخل وغير جذه الجوارب كانت هاي كولتي 
يعني الجوارب من النوعيه الراقيه 

بخليكم من صور الطلبيه 








من كثر ما عجبني تمازج الالوان واللف وترتيب الطلبيه ما كان ودي افجها ههههه

الله يوفقها ان شاء الله ويرزقها من حلاله 

رابط موضوع التاجره

Little Steps

░▒▓███◄ جوارب راقيه لطفلك ع شكل أحذيه ►███▓▒░ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895752

----------


## الهدى1

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااا رجعت لكم مرة ثانية بطلبيات يديدة 

طلبيتي اليوم من التاجرة ام مطر 

طلبت كريم يولاي وفديتها وفرتة لي بسرعة وطرجتة يوم الخميس واليوم وصل السبت 

شو بقول عنها اختي ام مطر فديتها ماقصرت طرجت لي مناكير اسلامي من غير الأدعية 

مشكوووووورة اختي ام مطر واكيييييييد من ابغي شي ثاني انتي اللي بتوفرينة لي 

وستلميييييييين حبوبة حبيت التعامل وياج واكيد في طلبيات ثانية ^___^

صور للطلبية 



وها رابط ملفها الشخصي للي حابة تطلب منها ^___^ 
 أم مطر

----------


## الهدى1

وطلبيتي الثاني كانت من العضوة شيما333

طلبت سويتات وبعد شيوووم ماشاااء الله عليها ماقصرت كفت ووفت وحلوياتها لذيييييييذ ماشااااء الله 

وطرجت لي هدية كور البسكويت بالصلصة البيضا وطعمها يمي يمي يمي يمي 

اخليييكم ويا الصور واكييييييد ترييني بطلبيتي الثانية الكركمبوش والإكلير ^___^












[COLOR="rgb(0, 191, 255)"]وها ملفها الشخصي اللي حابة تطلب
[/COLOR]


شيما333

----------


## الصحفية

لأول مرة أتعامل مع التاجرة الأخت / IT-2008

لكن والله من أول ما استلمت الطلبية من المندوب وأشم الريحة !!!!!!!!!!!!

رووووووووووعة كثيييييييير الدخون وخاصة العود .. والعطور خبااااااااااال صراحة ما توقعت ..

وما قصرتي الغالية والله واكيد لي رجعة وياج وبطلب طلبية ثانية جريب

وبصور لج الطلبية وللجميع

عطر الحبايب + عطر جنون الحب + لمسة حنان + دخون العود الغاوي الحجم الصغير خباال والله









وهنيه جزاها الله خير حطتلي عينات من الدخون الرووووعة صراحة عشان اجربهم






وهذا دخون العود الغاوي روووووووعة خبل اللي فالبيت من ريحته القوووووية



مشكورة فديتج الله يحفظج ويرزقج من اوسع ابوابه[/QUOTE]

----------


## نبضه

طلبيتي هالمره من التاجره .. سواره ,,

طلبت منها استكرات للأظاافر رووووعه .. ^^
اليووم وصلتني الطلبيه وع طوول جربت ع ظفري ولوو انه لوون النايل اشوي غاامج
بس هاللون اللي حصلته جدامي لووول

اخليكم وياا الصووره



واهني رابط الملف الشخصي للاخت .. سواره ,,

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083


 :Smile:

----------


## farfela

طلبــيتي من التآجره رومآنسيه 2005 و هالمره 3 اللي آطلب منهآ ^^

ما شاء الله عليهآ اسلوبهآ و تعآملهآ وآآيد حلوو .. الله يوفقها ..







وهآي الهدآيآ اللي طرشتهآ  :Smile: 





وهآ رآبط ملفهآ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6293

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

حبيت اعرض عليكم طلبيتي من التاجرة شهد الحياة

طبعا هذا مب اول تعامل لي معاها

سبق و تعاملت معاها و جربت شغلها و ما شاء الله عليها ما قصرت اسلوب و رقي في التعامل

و شغلها و لا اروع غير الهدايا اللي مع طل طلبية اطرشها لي 

كنت واعدة اختي اذا الله رزقها بنوتة اطلب لها شغلات كروشيه من عند شهد الحياة

و اهني صور لـ الطلبية 


هذي شنطة يد و عليها هدية لبسة بلاك بيري مع اسوارة




و هذي شنطة لـ اغراض البيبي و شكلها روعة





و هالمدس لونها و ستايله رهيب جداً و الجوتي عليه هدية





و هذا طقم كامل البدلة مع القبعة مع الجوتي و الشنطة 








و هذا مدس ثاني مع القبعة و عليه الجوتي بعد هدية






ما شاء الله عليها ما تقصر و التعامل معاها مريح و روعة

و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=105159

----------


## mischocolat

السلام عليكم

طلبيتي من الغاليه لاسنزا مون...........منتجات ماركة ديرماكول
وعشان تعرفون كم هي راقيه بتعاملها طلبت منها واتشرطت عليها بعد ...قلت لها باطلب وبسافر وباستلم منج عقب السفر.........ما قصرت بنت الايواد والله يوم رجعت على طول طرشت لي الطلبيه




12 ماسك من نوعين مختلفين
منظف البشره
2 كريم اليدين بالكافيار




4 بلاشر بدرجات متفاوته ..........صدق روعه وما تندمت أبدا أني طلبت كل الالوان




هدية التاجره 

احب اشكرج اختي لاسنزا مون على تعاملج الراقي وطولة بالج علي وانشاءالله بعد ما جربت هالمنتجات الحلوه برجع اطلب منج اشيا ثانيه خصوصا البلاشر (تعرفين اللي كانت ع راسي لهفت كل شي اللي هي طلبته واللي انا طلبته بعد ..شفتي الافترا؟؟؟)......اتشرفت بتعاملي وياج

----------


## Bint Al Ali

كيك فاونديشين من العضوة اسبرانســا 




كونسيلر ويلز من اسبرانسا بعد

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم العود إلي وصلني من التاجره أسرار 111
بصراحه ريحة العووووووووود روعه جد تجنن

تسلم إيدج يالغاليه على هالعود الغاوي ^^

وهذي صورة عود المسك*








*انصحكم فيه و بقوووووووه بصراحه يبيض الويه 

مشكووووره يالغاليه على العود الغاوي ^^


وهذا رابط التاجره أسرار 111 :*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3435

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتين لخواتي

أول طلبيه من التاجره


أم حمدان 7

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=109821


هاي ثاني مره اختي تطلب منها بصراحه القباضه روعه طبعا هي سوته على ذوقها
يعني مب نحن اللي اخترنا الديزاين هي سوت على كيفها .. وطبعا ماقصرت حطت قباضه صغيره
حليوه ..

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*الطلبيه الثانيه من التاجره


newmama 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


السوع وايد حلوات عالطبيعه وهذا ثالث مره اتعامل معاها فديتها اشكرها من كل قلبي ..
وماقصرت هي ومندوبتها حطو خاتم كيوت ..




*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه احط لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من التاجره نبضي استغفاري ^^

فديتها والله انها عسل 

طلبت من عندها صابون مغربي ولوشنات وبصراحه ماقصرت طرشت لي اللوشنات هديه والله استحيت منها 

لوشن العرايس بصراحه تعذيب من الخاطر >>> حصري عند نبوض وانصح العرايس* 




*ولووشن تاسكن ليذر بصراحه غراااااااااااام ثاني علبه اخذها من هاللوشن المميز*  :Big Grin: 



*ولوووشن الفراوله ريحته حلووووه كأنه حلاوه ^^*



*وفديتها طرشت لي تسترات بربري روز و مس كوكو بعد روووووووووووعه*



*وبصراحه ما قصرت طرشت لي خاتمين للتسبيح هديه فديتها ^^


وهذا رابط نبضي استغفاري :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من التاجره اللي اول مره اتعامل معاها وكل مره اقول متى بتعامل
معاها كنت اترياها تيب الشي اللي يدش خاطري واقدر اطلبه وهل يخفى القمر


مهره القاسمي

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=30944


بصراحه الجلابيه طلعت طر طر طر طر طر على جسمي وايد حلوه ومريحه مب راصه
لاعالباط ولا عالخصر طلعت رووووووووووووعه وبارده بصراحه لو كان عندها نوع ثاني
بعد من نفس الموديل بس بخامه غير جان خذت لأن صج سعرها رمزي ومايتفوت ابدا انصح
فيه كل وحده طالع عليه واو أول مره احس اني احب الاسترج عادة استحي البسه بس هذا غير
بصراحه
والمنيكان مب عاطي الجلابيه حقها لأن صوب الصدر امبهدل لو عالجسم بتشوفون الفرق لو شو
اقول ما اوفي بحق هالتاجره ذوق وهي عسل بصراحه الله لايحرمها غالي وايد
استانست يوم تعاملت معاها كل الشكر لج عزيزتي =) ..


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حابه اعرض لكم الحلويات إلي وصلتني من الغاليه دلوعة المووووووت ^^

والاغراض كانت عباره عن :-


حبيب الملايين*  :Big Grin: 



&

*بسكوت بالجوكلت وبعد فيه مكسرات في الككاو ^^*



&

*العشق الابدي*  :Big Grin: 



&

*بصراحه يمييييييي*



*واقولها مشكووووووووووووره على الككاوات الحلوه ^.^


رابط الغاليه دلوعة الموت :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## أم الكباتن

*السلام عليكم*



*الحين الحين استلمت طلبيتي من الاخت التجوره الاموره ام خالد*  
*akka*  
** 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786 
*فديتها ثاني يوم استلمت الطلبيه بسررررررررررعه*

*وحطتلي هدايا ماسكات* 
*الصراحه كلها ذوق وفوق كل هذا التوصيل مجانا* 

*مشكوووووووووووره يا عمري كلج ذوق*

*يلا اخليكم بروح اسوي الغدا واشرب الشاي*  
[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13031155861.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13031155862.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## اناناسة

السلام عليكم حلواتي 
بعرضلكم اغراضي اللرااااااااااااااائعه 

..دخون و عطر  :Smile:   
امس رحت بيت اختي اييب الاغراض لازم قصه هههه 
( سامحيني الغاليه تأخرت اشلهم و المندوب موصلنهم هناك ) 

ماشاءالله سرعه بالتوصيل الله يبارك فيج و يرزقج من حلاله ياااا رب 



<B><FONT size=4><FONT color=red>

----------


## hano0ode

أنا صراحة كنت خايفة أشتري من النت لان عمري ما جربت بس
بصراحة جازفت و شريت و صراحة عن طريقة عرفت ناس شهادتي
فيهن مجروحه

الاخت ếяפֿmυ 
السموحه والله ما لحقت اصور النعول ال 10 تقريبا اللي خذتهن منج
لان وزعتهن هدايا على ربعي ،هالانسانه و نعم الاخلاق و الله صبرت علي
و تحملت ظروفي و سفريا و والله انها نعم الاخت و الصديقة

الاخت إيمي الحلوة 
فديتها خذت منها اثنين مشط بف هدية لربيعتي و مشاءالله عليها وصل المشط 
في اقل عن يومين ، انسانه محترمه و خدومه لابعد الحدود (السموحه لانه هدية ما رمت اصوره)

ههه اخيرا شي صور ^_^

الاخت سوراة الغالية
طلبت منها 7 حبات شانيل تاتو و فديتها صبرت علي و على اسالتي و وصلني في 10 ايام مثل ما قالت لي
و رديت طلبت منها 10 حبات يوم الخميس و وصلني توه.
بقولكم ليش هالانسانه من اليوم انا وايد احترمتها و كبرت في عيني (القصة ان المندوب وصل التاتو منطقة هب منطقتي
و خبرتها و فديتها الغلط هب منها من الشركة الحين شو اللي صدمني ان يوم رحت لين المنطقة اللي فيها المندوب ما رضى ياخذ على التوصيل و
قال سوري بس ثمن البضاعة و الله احرجتني وايد و احرجتني زيادة انها حاطتلي 3 ستكرات للاظافر هدية ) و الله شهادتي فيج مجروحة الغالية و لي تعامل قريب مرة ثانية انشاء الله


صور ال10 مغلفات شانيل تاتو
http://www.brg8.org/upfiles/UyX40324.jpg

و هاي الهدية اللي وصلتني من الغالية
http://www.brg8.org/upfiles/6jO40324.jpg

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من التاجره الغاليه عود معتق ^^

والاغراض كانت عباره عن دخون الندى وعطر ذرب المعاني

دخون الندى ريحته فرنسيه رووووووووووعه حبيته بصراحه*




*&


عطر ذرب المعاني ريحته غاويه ^^*




*و اقولها مشكووووووووووووره وما قصرتي 

فديتها طرشت لي تسترات ^^*





*وهذا رابط الغاليه عود معتق :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم القطع إلي وصلتني من الغاليه أناقتي >>> فعلا انيقه*












*واقووووووووووولها مشكووووووووووووووره وما قصرتي كلج ذوق 


وهذا رابط التاجره أناقتي :-*


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53077

----------


## نبضه

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت فتاة حالمة
وكنت طالبه منها خمس عدسات + 2 من علب العدسات الكيووت ^^ .. لي ولربيعاتي "



وااايد حبيت العدساات أشكالهم حلوه بالطبيعه .. وإن شاء الله باللبس تطلع احلى  :Smile: 
مشكووره الغاليه ع العدسات وع البوكسات الفري ^^ حبيت أشكالهم واايد

وهذي صوره جماعيه للعدسات والعلب..



واهني الملف الشخصي للتاجره فتاة حالمة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=74487

----------


## بثـينه

اشتريت فستان من الأخت الغاليه موازنه ..

كنت ماخذتنه على أساس اني بعطيه لوحده هديه مع مجموعه كنت ماخذتنها حقها ..
بس والله يوم شفته دش خاطري و عيبني لووونه و حسيته صج راقي ويستاهل أكثر من سعره والله ^^

و قررت أني أخلي الفستان حق بنوتي مع انها فديتها بعدها تووووها داشه الشهر الخامس خخخخخ
بس عادي مب مشكله بخليه حقها لين تكبر ^^ 

صج الفستان رووووووووعه و لونه أحلى بصراحه و الاكسسوريز ماله بعد نايس و ما قصرت الأخت موازنه فديتها حطت لي اكسسوريز بعد كيوووت ...

و ما شاء الله الطلبيه أمس طلعت من عندها واليوم وصلتني ^^

سلمت يمناج الغاليه و ربي يخليلج بنوتتج ^^

و هذا رابط موازنه ...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99269

و أخليكم مع الصور ☺







بس ما أدري حسيت الاكسسوريز كبير لأنه بالضبط قياس ايدي !! أو انه انا اللي ايدي كتكوته !!

----------


## ام الوصايف

طلبت عدسات من اختي التاجرة فتاة حالمة 
وصلتني العدسات روعة الوانها عالطبيعة وتعامل اختي فتاة حالمة اروع والتوصيل سريع ماشاء الله 
وحبيت اشكرها عالهدية الغاوية ^_^
انا طالبة 2 عدسات وعلبة الفيونكة (العلبة روعة عالطبيعة صراحة)وهذي صور طلبيتي :


هذي طلبيتي 

وهذي هديتي من ام سارة ربي يحفظها ^_^
وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=74487

----------


## بزنس كارد

هذي طلبيتي اللي انصدمت يوم وصلت قبلها بيوم ويمكن بالليل طالبه تبارك الرحمن يمكن اسرع طلبيه وصلتني ما شاء الله عليها التاجره مهتمه صح وهذي الطلبيه 


====
هذي الطلبيه مشدات اندونيسيه وزيت أركان الكل يمدحه قلت اجربه وصابونه عكر أبا خدودي يصيرن حمر ومسك الطهارة 



وهذيل الهدايا اللي أنا شفتهن صراحه اكثر من الطلبيه نفسها واستانست عليهن اكثر من اللي طلبته وهن ماسك الوجه العجيب وماسكات للعين وماسك الوجه من استلمته على طول جربته وان اللي سميته عجيب تراني مب التاجره وساعة التسبيح وروج سحري ريحته تقولون حلاوه


وهذا رابط التاجره يزاها الله الف خير 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10618765
=====

----------


## موزه السويدي

*
طلبيتي عباره عن جلابيه حلوه وتنفع للمناسبات الخفيفه فيها
ذيل وروعه فاللبس من الغاليه


الحور

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48


طبعا هذي ثاني مره اتعامل معاها فديتها ..




*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي عباره عن منظم الشنط من التاجره الغاليه


كريستال 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906


وهذي ثاني مره اتعامل معاها كلها ذوق ماتقصر بالهديه ..

*

----------


## نبضه

طلبيتي اليديده من التاجره Pink tree

ما شاء الله شغلها واااااايد حلووو ومرتب ورااقي 
وخواتي عيبهم التطريز  :Smile: 

ووصلتني الطلبيه بطريقه حلووه ومغلف بشريطه ناعمه ^^



مشكوووره الغاليه .. وإن شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل ثاني معاج ..
وبالتوفيق  :Smile: 

وهذا الملف الشخصي لها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=190645

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا


اخر مشترياتي من المنتدى ..



كوب عدسة كانون .. 






















حبيته ..لانه خاطرية فيه من زماااااااااااان

من الاخت ..ام كاكي 
عندها عدة انواع ..

و هاذا رابط ملفها ..و الله يوفقها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=43448

----------


## مها جميرا

من اخر مشترياتي من المنتدى ..


سوع حلوة و حركتها غريبة ..على شكل اسوارة ..حلوااات على اللبس

من الاخت 



ghadeer1 


الله يوفقها 


رابط ملفها .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11831

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي من انسآآنه رآآآآآقيه وذوووووووووق وحبوؤوؤوبه عشق بدويــ وآول مره آطلب منهآآ 

مآآ قصررت فدييييييتها بآلهدآآيآآآ عسى ربي يوفقهآ آن شآءآلله 

طلبت منها استيكرات حنا القصيد ماقصرت حطت لي معصار حنه + استكرات ازياده من الي طلبته وبعد شي نسيت خخ ^^ ..~















ورابط ملفهآآ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=80327

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي من حبيبة قلبي وحياتي starry

طلبت منها آسآآور كيووت وروؤوؤعة ع الطبيعه للاسف التصوير ظالم الاساور و حطت لي اياهن ف بكس كيوؤوؤت ^.^

وثانكيووؤوؤو حيآتي ع آلهديه 













عسى ربي يحفظها ويوفقهاا يارب ^^

رابط ملفهآآ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=911379

----------


## bushra ahmad

مرررحبا 
هذي طلبيتي من الأخت aynawiah
فديتها قمة فالذووق والاخلاق وسرعة التوصيل وطلبيتي كانت شنط صغيرة للمكياج حبيتهاااا والكواليتي ممتاااز وحجمها بيرفكت يعني اللي كنت اباها بالضببببببببط
وهذي الصور

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

وحابه اشكرها واقولها الله يوفقج عزيزتي .. :Smile:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:SalamAlikom: 

مرحبا امس وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره الغاليه bellegirl

وهي عباره عن تاتو جلامور اليديد بصراحه رووووووعه وعيبني وايد وعلى طول سويت تطبيق على السريع لبنتي وانتظر طلبيتي الثانيه منه واشكر حبيبتي على الهديه حطتلي لودر لامعه لون ازرق وكتيب وتوكه وااايد كيوت  :Smile: 

وهاي الصور 











وهذا رابط ملفها الي يحب يطلب منها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=910942
 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## nb'9at 8lb

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

انا خذت من التاجره bellegirl شي وااااايد يجنن ^.^ 

اسمه تاتوو جلتر بس مب التاتو الدايم هذا بس يتم لاسبوع 



الواانه واايد حلوه وما يخيس يتم ثااابت .. الكل جربه في البيت والصغاريه تخبلووو عليه 

صدق ونااااسه ونااايس انصحكم تاخذوون منه ^.*

وهذا الرابط 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253

ما بتندمون =)

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه IT-2008

وصلتني الاسبوع إلي طاف بس انشغلت واليوم صورتهم ^^*

*الدخون الغاوي ريحته طررررررر رهيبه ^^*



*هالعطر ريحته رووووووووووووووووعه تجنن*


*ونسيت اصور عطر الفراش بدهن العود بعد ريحته جنآآآآآآآآن

فديتها IT-2008 ما قصرت والله طرشتهم لي في سله على شكل سيكل شكلها غريب حبيته تسلم إيدج يالغلا ما قصرتي والله

وهذا رابط الغاليه IT-2008 :*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## خواطررررر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا أول أمس استلمت طلبيتي من المنتدى وكانت من التاجرة

 :55 (11): ghadeer1 :55 (11): 

وكانت طلبيتي هي : :13 (27): 
(1)..الساعة الرهيبة رجالي عدد2 وهاي من تصوري الشخصي بالموبايل


وهذه العلبة الي كانت فيها 


(2)..سلسلة كيتي تكون من الداخل عبارة عن ساعة بس المعذرة ما قدرت اصورها من داخل


(3)بودرة ازالة الشعر ..


 :13 (37): 

صراحة التعامل مع الأخت رائع جدا وبدون مبالغة وهذه مو أول طلبية طلبت منها سابقا عدد 2 من ساعات الرهيبة للبنات بس ما قدرت اصورهم لأني كنت طالبتنهم هدية ، وبعد انتظر منها طلبية جديدة من الساعات 

ماشاء عليها أسأل الله عزوجل أن يوفقها ويوسع لها في رزقها

جدا سعيدة ومرتاحة بالتعامل معها  :13 (41): 


 :13 (51):  :13 (51):  :13 (51):  :13 (51):  :13 (51):

----------


## الجوهرةّ

السلآلآلآم عليــكم ,, شحآلكن , عسآكن الا بخير وسهأآآله .. 


حبيت اعرض الآشيآآ اللي اشتريتها من المنتدى بصراااحه اول مرة اشتري من النت وكانت عن جد تجربه حلووة ,, و بصرآحه كل اللي تعآملت ويآهم رآآقيآآت قسم بالله ,, ويستآهلن كل خير ,, 


اول شي اشتريت كريم اسآس مآي الورد من عضووة حبوووبه وطيووبه *( سحآبه مرررت )* 
مول مآأتآخرت عليه ولا شي وبالعكس جاوبت على كل استفسآرآتي واسمحيلي غنآتيه لانيه آتآخرت يوم مع حطيت الصورة .. 

وهآي صورته ,, والمنتج عن امانه رووعه وواكثر من رووعه واااايد نااعم على البشششره , الله يررزقها من فضضله ويحفظها ويوفقها يارب .. 





وهذاا راابط متجررهاا .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=153


وثآآني عضووة اشتريت منها *( عنووود الحب )* ,, هآي الإنسآآنه جنه ف التعآآآمل والله ,, وماقصرت ويآيه بآي شي ,, ووالتعآمل وياها رآقي .. طلبته وعقبها بيوم على طول شفته المندووب متصل فيـّه .. 

طلبت من عندنا كوب عدسه كانون وكووب عدسة نيكوون , بجد كاانت الاكوااب رووعه ويجنننوووون وخاصه اني اموت ع التصوير ,, الله يووفقها ياربيه ويحفظها من كل شررر ,, 

اخليكم مع الصور .. 










وهذاا رابط ملفها الشخصصي .. 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=57726


واسمحووولي الغوآآلي .. حفظكن الرب .. 

 :12 (7):  :Sob7an:

----------


## ويست لايف لتصميم الحدائق

*شكر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااص جدا لاختي Miss.Gucci.3 على التصميم الراااائع لموقع الشركة في منتدى سيدات الامارات 

هني طريقة شغلها وترتيبها للمواضيع 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=314

وهذا نموذج لشغلها الرائع 


وشغلها راااقي بمعني الكلمة*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

مرآآحب 

طلبيتي هآلمره من مريم آلشحي 

البآرحه وصلتني آلطلبيه ..

طالبه منهآ تشقييير الشفاف وآسمحولي صورته ع آلسريع 

و صورته آول مآ وصلتني ^^







الله يوفقهآ 

ورابط موضووعهآ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=702084

----------


## -المزروعية -

انا دايمن اشتري من التاجرات بس المشكلة اتعايز اصور

وهذه اخر طلبية من عند التاجرة ام زيووود فديتها وفديت تعاملها الراقي كفاية اخلاقها اللي تخلي الواحد يحب التعامل وياها..جلابية وردية تخبلت عليها اختي ووايد عيبتها واشكر ام زيود على طولة بالها



واسمحولي على رداءة التصوير كان تصوير موبايل وع السريع ^_^

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي من التآجره الرآقيه أم حميد (فرآوله رآك ) طلبت منهآ كب كيك يمي يمي شو لذيييييييييذ

وآقول لهآ يعطيج آلف عآآفيه وعسى ربي يوفقج و يحفظ لج حميد وآشكرهآآ من كل قلبي ع اهتمامها 

مآآ قصررت فديت روحهآآآ ^^ ..~




















مب وايد صح  :Big Grin: 


رآبط موضوعها


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=908783

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي بصراحه رووووووووووووووووووووووعه
انا اتخبلت بالذات السويره الاخيره كل مره كنت اصور ايدي وانا لابستنها ههه ..

المهم ماعلينا الحق ينقال هذي اول مره اتعامل معاها بصراحه هي عسل وطريقة
الطلبيه روعه وذوق اول مره توصلني طلبيه بهالشكل مع اني من 3 سنين فالمنتدى
واطلب وجي بس شرات طلبيتها ماحصلت .. والكواليتي روعه ..

طبعا كل هالمديح للتاجره


جنان**

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58661









*

----------


## ام جيهان

طلبيتى من جارتى وصديقتى وحبيبتى مدام عبود ام اسوله العسوله 

هذى مب اول طلبيه منها ومشااء الله كل بضاعتها غسيل ولبس وما بندم على اى شي اشتريه منها 
والله بصدق واماااانه وكلامى مافيه مجامله لها كل بضاعتها حلوه ونظيفه 
والصور ظالمه البضاعه لانى صورتها بلموبايل وانا تعبانه ساامحينى يا ام اسيل على التقصير 

وهذا مب اول تعامل بينى وبينها بشرا لا هذى ثالث مره وصديقات اشترو كل الهدايه للأجازه منها 
بضاعه مشاء الله عليها حلوه ونظيفه واسعارها معقوله مافيها طمع ولا غلاء 

وهذى الصور ويا الاسعار 

 

وهذا وياه بنطلون بس بنتى رفضت تصوره لبسته وصارت تبكى كمان غسيل ولبس وسعره 30 درهم 

 

تيشرتات لابنى الكبير بصف رابع التيشرت 20 درهم ومشاء الله غسيل ولبس 
ما بيتأثر من الغسل نهائى 

 

 

جلابيات لبنتى خفيفه وحلوه كمان بلبس سعرها 20 درهم للحبه 

 

 

وهذا بعد ما لبسو عيالى الملابس بجامه لابنى بشورت سعرها 30 درهم قطن حلو وثقيل واتغسل 3 مرات ومشاء الله نفس الجديده 

 

 

واخيرا رابطها الشخصى 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=177461 

الله يوفقك يارب ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسبى

----------


## يارب وفقني

قبل يوميين تقريبا وصلتني هالأغراض من العزيزة والغالية :
IT-2008
الله يوفقها في تجارتها ، أسلوبها دووم يعيبني والتوصيل ماشاء الله بسرعة 
 :13 (30): 
فعلا الأغراض راقية لاني قلت مابحط الصور الا لمن أجرب العطر والدخووون 
وياويلي ع ريحة الدخوووون والعطر خبااااااااااااال وقمة قمة قمة ف الروعة  :55: 
طبعا وصلتني الأغراض بطريقة حلوة ملفوفة بس من كثر دفاشتي ماصبرت وماصورتها أول 
ماوصلتني  :Big Grin: 




ويابت لي هدية حلوة فديتها والله ماقصرت  :13 (56): 




بصراحة والله ريحة العطر خبال وخاصة انه هادي ويتم واايد ومرت اخوي واايد
تخبلت ع ريحة الدخون 




يسلمووووووو الغلا والله يحفظج ع أسلوبج الحلو والراقي وع ذوقج في الدخون والعطور  :55: 

IT-2008

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## hano0ode

بعض الناس من الغلا تحبهم و بعض البشر من معاملتهم الراقية تصير مدمن عليهم ^_^
ههه و انا جيه صرت لاني تعاملت مع 3 من اطيب الناس اللي عرفتهم

فالبداية الاخت و الصديقة و التاجرة الراقية( ếяפֿmυ )
فديتها و فديت اخلاقها الروعه، طلبت منها مرتين كمية من النعول لي و لربيعاتي و مشاء الله دوم يوصلن و ما تتاخر علي و دوم تقدر ظروفي و قبل كمن يوم وصلتني منها هديه تجنن فديتها والله لا خلتني ادفع سعر الهدية ولا سعر التوصيل
.
.
. 
و هاي صورة الهدية الواو فالبس و التصوير ظالمنها  :Frown: 

ثاني شي الاخت والذوق و التاجرة (سوارة) !! فدتيها هالانسانه عسل والله عسل !! الحمد لله طلبت منها وايد مرات ولا ندمت في ولا مرة و فديتها كل مره اطرش لي تاتو زيادة كهدية او الستيكرات الصغيره !! بس هالمره غير @@ هالمرة فديتها طرشت لي
.
.
.
لصاقات الاظافر السلفر و الجولد :") فديتها كانها كانت تعرف ان خاطري فيهم
[IMG][/IMG]

و اخيرا و ليس اخرا الاخت التاجرة (remany_shj ) فديتها ميف ذوق هالانسانه اول مرة طلبت منها طقم اسواره و حلق من ماركة CH و المره الثانية خذت عنها شنطة CH بسعر وايد مناسب ، و مشاء الله دوم اغراضها يوصلن لي بسرعة و نظاف و ما عليها اي كلام
.
.
.
الشنطة الوااااو اللي ظالمنها التصوير
[IMG][/IMG]


و انشاء الله هذا ما يكون اخر تعامل معاهم و لا مع تاجرات ثانيات فالمنتدى

----------


## أم أسو

*قبل اسبوع تقريبا شريت من( التاجرة) ألأاخت العزيزة أإأم زيووود
وصلتني هالأغراض اليوم وايد حلوين ومرتبين

الله يوفقها في تجارتها ، وايظا
أسلوبها وتعاملها حلوو
وهذي صورتين من لطلبي والصورماضوحتهم الشي خاص (:




وهذا ملف الشخصي للأخت الغالية

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=145044

تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي هآلمره من آلغآليه  Just 4 u فدييتهآآ وآلله ^^

طلبت منهآ آسكآآرف آلتآيقر ولله الحمد ع حظي  :Big Grin:  لحقت عليه 

طبعآ كلمه روؤوؤوعة آشوويه عليه ع آلطبيعه آخبآآآآآآآآآآآآآل وآلتصويير ظآآلم الاسكآآرف

وطرشت لي هديه آسكآآآآآآآآآآآرف فدييييتهآ وآلله مآ آتقصرين غلآآيه حبيت تعآملج آلرآآآآآآقي وصبرج علي خخخخخ وآلله يسعدج آن شآءآلله







رآبط ملفهآآ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=912931

----------


## فتاة حالمة

السلام عليكم

طلبيتي من اختي العزيزة والراقية ام الوصايف
اعتذر لاني تأخرت وايد بوضع الصور ..ماحصلت فرصة ..غير ان التصوير كان عالسريع
بس مب مهم التصوير كثر النتيجة اللي شفتها من كريماتها
هذي مب اول مرة اشتري منها ومب اخر مرة ان شاءالله.. 


اشتريت كريم الوصايف مع صابونة سودا...وبعد طرشت لي هدية سكراب للجسم وقلم وشي على شكل فراولة يمكن نحطه في السيارة اعتقد ^^
تسلمين حبيبتي كلج ذووووووووق
. الكريم والصابونة رووعة يا بنات امانه ما ابالغ ..
الحين من شهر ونص استخدمه وراحت الحبوب واثارها ماشالله تبارك الله..وبدت بشرتي تفتح اكثر
وقبل على عرسي اشتريت كريم الاميرة روووووعة مع الماسك وماي الورد

بنات ..اشترو منها بدون تردد..بتشوفين النتيجة من اول اسبوع على ضمانتي !

----------


## starry

*

هلا حبايبي ^^


خذت من وايد تاجرات بس اتكاسل فالتصوير .. وكلهن بضاعتهن روووووعه وماعليها كلام .. 

آخر مره خذت من التاجره شجون 2009 ..تعاملها راقي ماشاء الله اتحسسج انج أختها مب زبونتها ..

هاي هي طلبيتي ..طبعا ما يحتاي اقول ان البضاعه روووعه ^^




حطتلي هالهديه الغاويه ..اشكرها من كل قلبي ^^




اتشرفت والله بتعاملي وياها ..

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ..
*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=148496

----------


## بنوتة بوظب

وصلتني اليوم طلبيتيه من عند 

التاجرة دلوعه الموت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

و ما شاء الله عليه الطلبية وصلت بسرعه 

هذا موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=921381

و هذي طلبيتيه 



طبعا اتيوتيلا قو طالبه من عشر حبات بس صورة وحده و نسيت اصور الهدية 

مشكوووره حبوبة

----------


## موزه السويدي

*شنطتين لي و لأختي من الغاليه


ولا شي

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1933


بصراحه الشنط روعه عالطبيعه واسلوب التاجره كان حلو ماقصرت
وياي .. حطت ميني صبغ أظافر روعه .. خليتهم لأختي لأنها عاشقة المناكير ..




*

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة شجون 2009 إنسانة طيبة وحبوبة وذوق في التعامل وربي يوووفقج يارب .. وهي خذت من عندها هلاهوب بس نسيت أصورة ..


وما قصرت حطت لي هدية لي ولأختي ويزاج الله خير 


وهذا رابط مواضيعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10971104

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيت اختي عباره عن ساعتين بس وصلتيني ساعه لأنها كانت متوفره
فالامارات والثانيه بالانتظار بتوصل عالبريد مع ملابس بنتي ان شاء الله 
وانا دايما اطلب منها عالبريد لأن مافيني صبر لين توصل الدفعه مره وحده =)

من الغاليه


newmama 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


وبصراحه الساعه وايد حلوه عالطبيعه ونعومه وطبعا لو شو ما اقول عن التاجره
ما اوفي حقها وهي تعرف غلاها عندي وصار بينا كمن تعامل ولله الحمد =) ..

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي عباره عن قوالب بيضاويه من التاجره


aynawiah

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17289


طلبت منها 40 حبه للتجربه
بصراحه رووووعه حبيته وايد والكواليتي ممتاز والسعر جدا رمزي وفي متناول
الجميع توقعته وايد صغير بس طلع الحجم اللي كنت ادور عليه
اشكر التاجره من كل قلبي كانت ذوق ماشاء الله وفديتها ماقصرت حطت عينات
دخون نسائي ورجالي




*

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

طلبيتي من التاجره " ღcute girlღ "


طلبت من عندها جلابيه رووووووووووووووعه فالبس اول كنت متردده ان اخذها بس خذتها وصدج صدج ما ندمت اني خذتها روعه طلعت جسمي وايد حلوووو وتعاامل التاجره ولا اروع ابصراحه وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاها .. انصحكم فيها ابصراحه من دون مجاملات .. 


وهاي صورة الجلابيه .. 



وهني رابط التاجره .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129002

----------


## تعب حال

طلبيتي من التاجره,,(أم حمدان7)



صـــــــــدق ما ندمت ابدا اني شريت من عندهـــــــــا,, مع اني وايد وايد واايد اخاف اشتري طلبيات اكل من المنتدى وهذي اول طلبيه لي,,
شغلهــــــــا نظيف جدا ومرتب وإن شاء الله يكون لي تعامل ثاني وثالث معاها..
ومثل ما قالت عين الجمل كان مترووووس بالنوتيلا وطعمه خبال يزاها الله خير ,,
مع اني ماكله عين الجمل من كم يوم بس بصراحه ماكان بهذي الحلاة وتستاهل المديح الغاليه^^
وربي يوفقها في تجارتها وماقصرت,,

وهذا رابط موضوعها,,

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=783417

والسموووحه,,

----------


## لمعة خرز

مرحبا حبايبي حبيت اشكر التاجرة بنت البر على تعاملها الحلو والسريع...

طلبت منها جهاز غلق الاكياس ماشاء الله خلال يومين وصلت لي الطلبية ^_^

عن الجهاز بعدني ما جربته وان شاء الله يكون زين ^_^

واخيرآ حصلت حل للاكياس والشيبس واكياس الاكل والبهارات... حتى اكياس الثياب ايييبهم من الدوبي على طول اغلقهم واخزنهم عن الحشرات والعثة لوقت طويل..



وها رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=911942

----------


## حـــلآ

هذي مشتـرياتي ^^

خذيت من العضوة* ""* سراااا *""* كورس ميني للجمال وهذي اول ما وصلتني ,,




وهذا رابط بروفايلها *::*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=32705


******************

وهذي مشترياتي من العضوة *""* حلوات الاهداب *""*




+رآبط بروفــايلهآ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=23510

لي عودة مع مشتريآأت ثانيــه إن شاء الله* = )*

----------


## الصحفية

اشتريت مؤخرا شوية طلبات من كذا تاجرة ومازال الشراء مستمراً ^__^




أقلام مناكير من الأخت التاجرة / أم ركان .. ممتاااازة جداً حتى المناكير نفسه خامته غير وحلو 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899359








اكسسوارات اكثر من راااائعة من الأخت التاجرة / جنان**
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...2#post31476422








استكرات حنا راائعة والله وكأنه من صالون من تاجرة بس للأسف نسيت أسمها وحذفت كل الرسايل

----------


## بنت A.D

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ., 

هذي كانت طلبيتي من عند الاخت جنان** 

وتعاملها رووعه ما شاء الله عليها صبورة لاني غيرت الطلبيه كذا مرة وفي اشيا ناقصه و خبرتني انه الاسوار الي اباها مب موجوده في حالة بغيت المتوفر ، و الاكسسوارات رووووووعه من الخاطر استاانست عليها حتى خواتي استانسوا على اساورهم ..

و هذي الصور و السموحه مب واظحه لانه مصورتنه بالموبايل في كم اسوارة ما لحقت اصورهم لانه خواتي ع طول لبسو اسواراتهم =) 



[IMG][/IMG]

&

و هذا طقم بس عالطبيعه واايد احلى 

[IMG][/IMG]


&

[IMG][/IMG]


&


[IMG][/IMG]

وهذا رابط الكولكشن اليديد للي حابه تطلب من عندها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=924007

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اليوم حصلت هديه من الغاليه موزانه ماقصرت يحليلها وايد كلفت ع عمرها

شامبو عبايات



ودريس قصير للركب روعه باللبس 



وغير كريم الاضاءه والاكسسوارات ماصورتهم

تسلمييين الغلا

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيت اختي وصلتني امس عباره عن لوشنين مسك روز
من التاجره


نبضي استغفاري

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985


طبعا الكل يعرفها ويمدحها ويمدح لوشناتها فأنا بصراحه ماعندي شي زياده
احب اشكرها من كل قلبي عالتيسترات ماشاء الله كل واحد أحلى من الثاني


*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

بـآآك آقين وللمره الثآنيه آطلب كب كيك من آم حميد (التاجره فراوله رآك) وفديتهآ 

كب كيكهآ آدمآآن وربي  :Big Grin:  >> من آشويآت وصلتني آلطلبيه ^^ 

ربي يوووفقج يا ام حمييييييييييد ..~










للتعذييب  :Big Grin:  




رابط ملفهآ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=41679

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

طلبيتي للمره الثانيه من التاجره " ღcute girlღ "

جلابيه روووووووعه ,خذت منها قبل وعيبتني ورديت خذت مره ثانيه ...





وهني رابط التاجره .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129002

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي وطلبية اختي من الغاليه


جنان**

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58661


بصراحه الاكسسوارات رووووووووووووعه شوي عليهم
وايد حبيتهم مول ماتوقعت جي عالطبيعه كنت خايفه يكونون كبار بس
طلعن متوسطات وخبال والله يشهد فديتها ماقصرت طرشت هديه ..

طلبية اختي هن السويرات وانا طلبيتي الطقوم ^^ ..










*

----------


## لبسه مخوره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


أمس طالبه من التاجره الحبوبه أم شوق وعزوز- 
حمام زيت لتنعيم وتغذية الشعر
وزيت مذهله الانبات وتطويل الشعر الدهني وماشالله اليوم وصلتني أسرع تاجره توصل الطلبيات وهذي المره الرابعه اللي أتعامل معاها 
وماقصرة حطتلي هديه صابونه فرنسيه معطره للجسم روعه ريحتها




وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704

----------


## هدى يوسف

_أول مره أشارك في هالموضوع مع أني واااايد أخذ من المنتدى 

طلبت من التاجره ام شوق وعزوز_ 
_زيت مذهله متعوده أخذ عنها



هذا ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704
_

تحياتي

----------


## مها الشحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خواتي الغاليات انا طلبت من الاخت 
حلاوة الايمان
وخذيت بعد من عدها جورب الصلاة 
يزاها الله الف خير 
وها رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766
 


يوصلك في شنطة راقية بهذا الشكل:
 
بيج

----------


## مها الشحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا شريت من عند الاخت عدعد 4 علب من منظم الاحذيه 
بس ماشاء الله عليها في قمت الذوق والاحترام مع الزباين 
وروعه 
وبصراحه من وصلتني الطلبيه عطول سرت احط فيها النعول 
ويزاها الله الف الف الف خير 
مع الطلبيه تفاجئة بهديه مع الطلبيه 
ها رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=65562

----------


## حـــلآ

طلبيتـي من التآجرة "  ورد جوري  "



*،
،
،
*




رآبط إلبرفـآيل *::*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10352

----------


## Vanilla.Box

*طلبيتي من الغاليه ميمي*
خذيت منها اغراض للكب كيك،، وفديتها ماقصرت حطت لي هديه جلتر بودره^_^ الله يوفقها في تجارتها أسلوبها وتعاملها حلوو


رابط ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=100342



* Just 4 u و طلبيتي من الغاليه*
ما شاء الله و صلت الاغراض في خلال يومين،، و وبصراحه الاسكارفات واااالايد حلوه عالطبيعه^^ إنسانة طيبة وحبوبة وذوق في التعامل ربي يوووفقج يارب


رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28853

----------


## hanoOOody

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 


طلبيتي من الغلا سيدةزاخر
قمه فالروعه هالانسانه وان شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل وياها قرييييييبا

----------


## الصحفية

التاجرة : أسرار111
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=855573


دخووون موضح أسمه بالصور ، من ضمن أروع وأفخم الدخون والعود اللي يوصلني من ضمن مجموعة كبيرة من التاجرات اللي بصراحة كلمة فخامة في تعاملهن ما يكفيهن ..








مشكوووورة جداً على هالدخون الغااااوي جدا جدا جدا جدا صراحة .. وانصح الجميع لازم يجربون ولا تقولون السعر غالي ، الغرش واااايد متروسة لين ما انكبت بالكيس ..


 :Sobhan:

----------


## مها الشحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خواتي انا شريت مكينة براون مستخدمه استخدام خفيف 
من الاخت شجون 2009
وبصراحه كلها مصداقيه وفي قمت الذوق والاحترام 
وبصراحه يوم وصلتني الطلبيه كثير تفاجات من الهديه من الاخت 
الله يوفقها ان شاء الله  
وها رابط ملفها الشخصي  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=148496 
الصور

----------


## *Kitty*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

●
●
●

طلبتي من *الفراشة الملونه* ..}

عبآره عن كاكآوت للتخرج + كوبين فيهم بسكويت و دبدوب ^^"



Firs pic > أول مآوصلني

Next > البوورد اللي ينحط فيه الكآكآو + الكوبين

Then > عقب مآ غرزت الكآكآوآت "حليلهآ كآنت مسويه لي الفتحآت من قبل"

Finally > زوووم حق الكاكاو ^^"

..

و إن شاء الله لي تعآمل ثآني ويآهآ .. و السموحه

----------


## Life.M

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله 

الكوكيز روووووووووووووووعه 

طعمه يجنننننننننننننننننننننن .... وبنتي واااااااااايد استانست عليه ......... 

البنات تخبل عليييه فالحفله ......ومن كثر ما هو حلو ولذييييذ ولا حبة تمت منه ....... 

الله يعطيج العاااافيه اختي ام ريموووو 

ما شاء الله عليها ما نامت لين اطمنت ان طلبيتي وصلتني .......

وساااااااااااامحيني لعوزتج واااااااايد معاااااااااااااااااااي 

طبعا انا فتحت البوكس وخذتلي كم حبه ^_^

اخليكم مع الصور 





مشكووووره يا الغاليه بيضتي الويه

نصيحه ... اللي عندها حفله او عزيمة او اي منااااسبه... مالها غير كوكيز ام ريمو

وهني ملفها الشخصي
أضغطي هني

----------


## starry

هلاااااااااااا^^

خذت كب كيك وبسكوت عين الجمل من التاجره (M!Ss_A ) التعامل وياها جدا مريح اتحسسج كأنج اخت مب زبونه ..وفوق كله اخلاقها العاليه وروحها المرحه ..تراني كلمتها ف الفون ..مب بس تعامل فالمنتدى ..ربي يحفظها ان شاءالله ..

اول شي هي طرشتلي هالصوره ع الفون قبل لا تسلم طلبيتي .. جان استانس ^^
مركز تحميل الصور


وهني يوم وصلتني الطلبيه .شغل وطعم ولا اروووووع ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. وعندها اشكال ثانيه ارووووع من هاي راوتني اياهم.. بس انا كنت طالبه بالكريمه ....عاد التصوير ما يحتاي اقولكم عنه ..صدق ظالم الكيكات ><

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور



وانصحكم اتجربونه .. هني الملف الشخصي للتاجره ..
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=85121

----------


## فتنة الكون@

طلبيتي من التاجره ام شوق وعزوز مسويه خصم جان اقول بطلب قريب رمضان والعيد أحب أبدأ أهتم بنفسي

هذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704


وهذي طلبيتي

----------


## طموحه بوظبي

*خذيت هال الطقم من التاجره* 


| UAE |


*رووووعه الطقم واكثر من رائعه شغلها نظيف ومميز الصراحه ،، مشكوره الغاليه* 



*وهذا رابط موضوعها* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=898833

----------


## uae13122

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 

حبيت أخبركم عن منتج صدج صدج خطييييييييييييييييير 

☆☆☆( ويه القـــــ،ــ☆ـــمر في 7 أيــــــــــ،ـــام )☆☆☆


أشكر التاجرة ((( أم مهرة )))  وأقولج أنتي مبدعة وخطيييير ما شاء الله ما شاء الله كفيتي و وفيتي بخبركم قبل سنه ونص دار حوار بيني وبين أم مهرة عن البشرة قلت ليش يــا ام مهرة ما تسوين كريم للبشرة حق البقع والنمش ومشاكل البشرة وإلى أخره ...

المهم أم مهاري فاجأتني الصراحه بصيف 2011 بـــ مجموعة كريم الليلي وكريم النهاري والصابون والسكراب هذي المجموعة عجيييييبه أحسها مميزة غير عن كل الكريمات اللي في السوق وفعلا مع الأستمرار بيصير الوية مثل القمر هذا الكلام قليل في حقج والسموووحه الغالية منج تكلمت واااايد بس صدج منتج عجييييب 


نسيت أخبركم هذي المجموعة مع الماسك الذهبي وااااو 

صورة المجموعة العجييييبه لحل مشاكل البشرة 





 مورد





 مورد 





يــــاااااااا عيني على المورد 


طبعا ما نسيت مورد الشفايف والخد صدج سحري وغـــراااام اللي بتشترية بتحكم بنفسها 









هذا رابط التاجرة ربي يوفقج أن شاء الله الصراحه كل منتجاتج طبيعية 100 % 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=910497

----------


## lollypop.84

مساء الورد 

البارحة وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجرة المتميزة " أحلام علي " 

وطلبيتي كانت ...









صدق صدق حبيتها هالانسانة ^^
وان شاء الله واكيد ما بيكون اخر تعامل لي وياها ^_^

وهذا الرابط 

أحلام علي

----------


## lollypop.84

وقبل كنت طالبة .... خاتم الفيونكة ... من العضوة " سوارة "




وهذا رايطها ....

سوارة

----------


## ام البلاد

*آلسسلام علييكم ورحممة الله وبركاااته

آشتريت بعض الأغراض من الأخت شجون 2009


وهذا رابط ملفهـآ التعريفـي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=148496


وهذي آلصـور هع

\


..





وهذي آلهـديه منهـآ ^^يزأإهـآ الله خييييييير 

..




هذي صور آلشبـه . . =) ريحته وآآآيد غآآويه 
..


وهذآ آلكريم وآلمرطـَب وآلبودره . . 

..



وهذآ آلكريم وآلمرطـَب ويا الأدعيـه آللي عطتهم حقي ^^

وشسمه بعـد معطتنـي قنآع بس آستعملته قبل مآصوره 

وآلسموحه ع آلصور لآنهـآ من فون 

ربي يحفظكم ^^*

----------


## نوودي ~

السلام عليكم
طلبيتي وصلت من شوي من التااجره الغاليه دلوعه الموت
وكانت عبارة عن
[IMG][/IMG]

وإن شالله مايكون هذا آخر لي تعامل وياها

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من التاجره لاسنزا مون

وكانت عباره عن 2 جل غسول المنطقه الحساسه

وفديتها ما قصرت حطت لي هديه* 






وهذي الهديه




*واقولها مشكووووره فديتج وما قصرتي 


وهذا رابطها :*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## الصحفية

التاجرة : *أم مطر*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=917713


*الشراء* : حافظات للبطاقات ، أكثر من روعة وجميلة جداً وخامتها روعة ، وتعامل التاجرة فوق الوصف وكثير محترمة وطيوبة ، والطلبية جاتني خلال يوم فقط ، 

*الهدايا المرافقة* : جزاها الله خير عطتني أذكار الصباح والمساء وشكلها رووووعة جداً وكنت بحاجة لها بدل اللي عندي ، بالإضافة إلى مناكير عدد 2 ..


الصور :












 :Sob7an:

----------


## الصحفية

التاجرة : *ryami3*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936011

*الطلبية* : كرتونة عصير فيمتو المنعش ، روعة جداً وهالنوع طبعاً معروف عندي ويمكن عند الكل ، والتاجرة ماقصرت أرسلت لي الطلبية خلال يومين وتعاملها جداً رائع وطيبة ..


الصور











ويوم حطيته بالثلاجة





 :Ast Green:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــرحبا 


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه Reem DXB

فديتها ما قصرت ^^

صابون مغربي + ماسك الاركان للشعر*




*الصابون التونسي*






*صابون حبة البركه و صابون الاركان*




*وحط لي مكياج ( آيشدو ) بس نسيت اصوره

واقولها مشكوووووووووره على الهديه وتسلم إيدج

كلج ذوق بصراحه

وهذا رابطها:-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه دلوعة الموت

بصراحه احرجتني بكرمها وطيبتها ^^

بصراحه كل حلوياتها يميييييييي*








*مشكوره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

كلج ذووووووووق بصراحه ^^

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## mischocolat

أول شي السموحه من خواتي التاجرات اللي خذت منهن كمن شغله واتأخرت بتنزيل الصور في هالموضوع لظروف خاصه جدا جدا


طلبيتي من التاجره العيناويه 



ملال السويت من الاكريليك الخفيف وممكن نستخدمها أكثر من مره 
الصراحه روعه ...الملال خفيفه ومهما سويتي سويت حطيتي منه بالثلاجه ما يسبب ورزن على رف الثلاجه ...خاصه برمضان رفوف الثلاجه ماشاءالله دايما ممزوره بالسويتات وهالطريقه عيبتني اكثر من القوالب الكبيره لانها زجاجيه وثقيله ...وهالملال شكلها كيوت 
خذت من هالملا حقي انا وامي واختي
والحين ابغي منهم بس ضيعت رابط مواضيع التاجره .....ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص او اي وحده تعرفها اتطرش لي رابط ملفها لان الكل منهبل على الملال ويبغي منها





وهاي طلبيتي من لاسنزا مون .....أحب منتجات الديرماكول وايييييد



كريم اساس بالكافيار وبودرتين وبيس 
وما قصرت فديتها حطت لي هديه عباره عن اسفنجات طبعا لاغنى عنها لانها ناعمه ع البشره

----------


## ام_جمعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا طلبيتي كانت من التاجره ام مطر فديتها ,, وربي هالانسااااااااانه عسل على قلبي ... ذوووق فالتعامل ...

وطيبه وحبوووووووبه ^^

طلبت منها محافظ للبطايق وفديتها ما قصرت طرشتها لي ومعاها هدايا ..

وما اقول غير الله يوووووفقج ويالغاااااااليه ويرزقج ربي من حلاله دوووك هب يوووووم يارب 

وها صورة الهديه مع الطلبيه ...




وها رابط التاجره الغاليه ( ام مطر )... 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=9344

----------


## الصحفية

التاجرة : *العروسة 2006*
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=908224
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=893592

*الطلب* : دخون من شهرزاد + العود المعطر + اللبان المعطر

بصراحة التاجرة قمة في الروعة وطيب أخلاقها يخلي الواحد يحب تجارتها ويتعامل معها ديماً ، والدخون بصراحة روووعة جداً والريحة كانت ضاربة من استلمت الكيس من المندوب ، واللبان المعطر جدااااا فناااااااااااااااان ووالله يخلي البيت فعلاً ريحة ولا أروع ..


الصور











اللبان المعطر





 :Sob7an:

----------


## آنآآآآ..~!

؛



آنآ طلبي كآن من التاجرة noooralain

ابصرآحة ما اعرف كيف اشكر هالانسانه ~
وصلني الاوردر بسرعه..وفوقه هدية ~

هذه صورة الاوردر




استانست وايد ع صبغ الاظافر..وماسك الذهب وكل الاغراض اللي وصلتني وي الاوردر

يزاها الله خير..~
وكثر الله من امثالها..ووفقها ~
^^

هذا هو ملفها ~


noooralain 


^^

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من التاجره الغاليه والعزيزه على قلبي


newmama

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


بصراحه انج ذوووووووووووق والملابس روووووووعه عالطبيعه
حتى ساعة اختي روعه اشكرج من كل قلبي يا ذوق عالهديه الروووووعه
اول مافتحت البوكس وايد استانست لو شفتي ابتسامتي لمن شفت الهديه الغاويه
جنج تعرفين ان بنتي تموت على دورا يحليلها متخبله عليها
















*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من التاجره 


موزيلا

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=43110


يحليلها يابتلي طلبيتي بنفسها يزاها الله خير وايد كيوت وعسوله
والطلبيه روعه وبجايم جاب من النوع الممتاز
اشكرج لأنج وفرتي عليه قيمة التوصيل *_^


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الاداريه IT-2008

بصراحه كلهاا ذوووووووق والعطور روووعه والدخون ريحته عجيبه

وهذي الصور

عطر جنون الحب + عطر الفراش بريحة دهن العود*




*وهذا الدخون الغاوي*



*وهذا رابط IT-2008:*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الدخون إلي وصلني من الغاليه بنت الصحراء

وكان عباره عن دخون وصايف + دخون نسايم + عود معطر + سمبل دخون اللبان للبيت

بصراحه كــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــهــــــــــــ ـــــــــم رووووووعه وكلمة روعه شويه عليهم ما شاء الله

والله الشاهد على كلامي بدون مبالغه* 



*ما شاء الله عليها العلب مليااااااااانه لآخر شي* 




*واقولها مشكوووووووووره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

وهذا رابط بنت الصحراء:*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=36705

----------


## دانة حياتي

مساء الورد 
اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجرة المتميزة 

" عنود الحب " 
وطلبيتي كانت اكواب عدسـات الكانـون والـمـاكــرو والنيكـون 















تسلمين الغاليه لسرعة توصيلج للطلبية

هذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=57726

----------


## princcea tear

هلا يالغاليات 
هاي كانت أول طلبيه لي من المنتدى
و كانت من عند أختي الغالية 

07 أم حارب 20

ما شاء الله عليها حبوبة
و صلتني الطلبيه بيومين بس
و هي اللي شجعتني اني أشتري من النت
بأسلوبها الحلو و سرعه وصول الطلبيه

و اتمنى لها التوفيج
و كانت طلبيتي ( قطره السعاده الزوجيه )


تسلمين يالغلا ع الهديه

و هذا رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=807502

----------


## princcea tear

و اللحين يا دور الغاليه
اللي دخونها حلا بيوتنا بريحته الغاويه
و رفع راسنا جدام معازمينا و حبايبنا
و حتى اليهال لو شافوه قالوا نبى ناكله ( عبالهم حلاوه )
طبعا بدون تفكير هي 

uae13122

أم زايد

بيض الله ويهج

و هاي كانت طلبيتي ( دخون كوكتيل الفريج , دخون الكابتشينو , دخون الملجة , دخون البارونات , دخون الشاي الملكي , دخون كريميه بالعود , سائل شيوخي بالعود , لوشن حبي , مخلط العقال )

و هاي الصورة ( سامحوني ع التصوير )






و هذا رابط متجرها الذهبي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=178

----------


## princcea tear

هلا وغلا
ببنوتاتنا الحلوات

الكشيخات يقربن
هاااذي التاجره اللي لازم تتابعون يديدها
و تتريون مواضيعها , و تشوفون ابداعاتها

و تأكدوا انكن ما بتندمن ان شريتو منها
و الكل بحط عينه عليكن , و يسألكن ( من أين لكي هذا؟؟!! ) ههههه

ترررااااا هالتاجره هي 

بنوتـــهـ

أم هزاع

ما شاء الله عليها تدخل القلب ( بدون ما تستأذن ) ههههه
بصراحه انسانه خلوقه , و محترمه 

عااااد اللحين أخليكم مع الصور ( يا كثر ما تبربر هالبنت ) ههههه


















و هذا رابط مواضيعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=11333211

----------


## princcea tear

هاذي هي كانت المره الثانيه اللي أطلب فيها من المنتدى
ثاني تجربه لي بالشراء من المنتدى

و كانت من الأخت الغاليه

موزة الغفلي

و كانت طلبيتي ( تحاميل الملح و الأعشاب )

و هاذي صورته



و بالتوفيج ب تجارتج

و هذا رابط مواضيعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=11333455

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه على قلبي


دمع الذكريات

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11092


طلبت منها اغراض عشان احطهن كهديه لأختي بصراحه الاغراض روعه
عالطبيعه وكلهن يداد بقراطيسهن ماشاء الله .. ^^
والاحلى امس بالليل عالساعه 10 طلبت منها واليوم اتصل فيني المندوب وسلمني
اياها لأني بغيتها قبل الخميس بس مول ماتوقعت توصلني خلال 12 ساعه فديتها
تعاملها ذوق وهي ذوق والله يشهد ^^

الاغراض عباره عن:-

بجامه من ماكس 70 درهم
بجامه من لاسنزا 160 درهم
محفظة قيس 320 درهم
روج ديور 132 درهم


*

----------


## يحراويه

هديه من التاجره الغاليه IT-2008:


على مسابقه كانت ف قسم مال واعمال ومشاريع
من زمان استلموها بيت اهلي وتوها امس وصلتني

----------


## فديتني كيووت

طلبيتي اللذيذه كانت من دلوعه الموت





وهذا ربط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769



الله يوفقج في تجارتج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## الدمعة الحايرة

::


السلام عليكم 

هاي اول مرة احط طلبيتي .. مع اني طالبة من تاجرات وايدات ... والحمد الله كل تاجرة كان اسلوبها راقي واستانست لاني تعاملت معاهم 

طلبيتي اللي وصلت لي امس 




كنت مريضة ,, لكن قمت من الفراش الا ابطل الجيسة 







هالايام متخبلة على سوع السليكون واقول مشكورة نيوماما واااايد فرحتيني 

وطرشتلي هدية فديتها 


وهذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087

::

----------


## دانة حياتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه 

Mona Oils

بصراحه دوق في التعامل 

مجموعه منى 






مشكوووووره فديتج تعبتج وياي 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=189988

----------


## x REEM x

*اشتريت فرش المكياج ( سيجما ) حقي وحق خواتي من عند الأخت ::ملاك:: 

وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=880652



*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية عباره عن جاي كنت طالبتنها لأختي بس ريلي احتلها
من الغاليه


akka

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786


كلها ذوق طرشت هديه حلوه مثلها وكانت قمه فالذرابه


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيه ثانيه بعد لأختي عباره عن قباضات ميني من الغاليه


al3yo0on 2009

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=108164


بصراحه القباضات روعه وايد كيوت وشغل نظيف

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبت لأختي جاي وولونغ من الغاليه akka وطبعا ماقصرت طرشت سجادة الجيب
تعاملها راقي بصراحه ماصورت لأن في صوره من تصويري فالرد رقم 285

---

طلبيتي من التاجره والاداريه


أم خالد الحلو 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150


انسانه حبوبه ووصفاتها سهله




*

----------


## معلمة حب

صدق أنا صايره وايد أطلب من التاجرات هالايام خخخ هالمره طلبت من التاجره أم شوق وعزوز 
زيت العجايب للاطفال + زيت مذهله وصابون تبيض 

وهذا مو أول تعامل الله يعطيها العافيه على تعاملها الحلو 


هذا ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704

----------


## nourlglb

طلبيتي اليديدة من التاجرة المميزة

bellegirl

طلبت منها المكنسة العجيبة



وصدق صدق عجييبة 

اشكرها على تعاملها الراقي وسرعة التوصيل 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253

والله يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب..........

----------


## أم_جاسم

مـــرحبا 
 :55 (7):   :55 (7):   :55 (7):  
مشتـــــــــرياتي هي عبارة عن هدايا من الاخت 

MOON_AD

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60446

بصراحــــــــــــه تعامل اكثر من راقي ...  :13 (20): 

وانا وايد احييها على الاسلوب .. واعتبرها صديقتي ^^



واحلى شئ انه اطلبي الهدية واذ كنتي متسعجلة بتوفرة لج بكل سهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوله  :12 (49): 

الله يوفقها ان شاء الله

----------


## أنت غرامي ^_^

مرحب خواتي 
وصلتني طلبيه من التاجره أم شوق وعزوز عباره عن زيت مذهله وطرشتلي خاتم الاستغفار الله يجازيها خير الزيت لتنعيم وتكثيف وهذي الزيت رقم 11 اللي أطلبه والنتايج الحمدلله مرضيه 

السموحه عالتصوير الردي 

وهذا ملفها الشخصي


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

*طلبيتي من التاجرة  بنوتـــهـ 

طلبت من عندها فساتين الاسترتج المشجره





اول شي حبيت اشكرها على اسلوبها الراقي 

والقطع روعه ف الطبيعه وف اللبس مع اني كنت وايد خايفه من الطوووول لاني طلبت اسمول بس بالعكس طلعن اطوااااااااااال وخباااااااال وفعلاَ الطلبيه وصلتني بعد يومين 

والغلا ماقصرت حطت لي سي دي قرآن هديه وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله 

وهذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53547

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي وطلبية اختي من التاجره الغاليه


DANTELL

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


بصراحه هذا رابع تعامل لي معاها فديتها انسانه قمة فالذوق
طبعا ماصورت قباضتي لأنها مالت العيد ^^

بس صورت مال اختي وطبعا احترت ماعرفت كيف اصورهن ><
المهم هن وايد حلوات حبيتهم اكيد برد اطلب منها بنفس الحجم 
والديزاين




*

----------


## الدمعة الحايرة

::

السلام عليكم 

امس وصلت لي طلبية من التاجرة 

" لاسنزا مون" 

والطلبية كانت ( كريم اساس + بودرة + بيس للميك اب + كونسيلر من ماكس فاكتور ( للحين ماجربته)

بالنسبة لي : كريم الاساس + البودرة + بيس الميك اب = ممتاز حسيته خفيف عالبشرة وزين حق الجامعة مايبين دفش 

وهاي صورة الطلبية 

[IMG][/IMG]

حبيت اقولج مشكووورة فديتج وان شا الله لي عودة مرة ثانية 


وهذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

::

----------


## amal aljasmy

طلبت من التاجره ام مـ2003ـايد كب كيك الحجم الكبير الحبه 3 دراهم لذيذ وخفيف والسعر اروع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــرحبا 


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من ملكة الذوق فعلاً ملكة الذوق*















*واقولها مشكووووووره فديتج على الهديه

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55985

----------


## hanoOOody

من أحلام علي 

التوقيع ( نكي في فلكر  :Smile:  )

----------


## mischocolat

مرحبا يابنات
من شهر خذت هالطلبيه عن الحلوه بنت الطموح وسافرت والحين يوم رجعت اتذكرت اني ما نزلت الصور 
عاد السموحه من التاجره وحقج علي حبيبتي ...تعرفين دوامة التجهيز للسفر



هاي طلبيتي يوم وصلت 
بهارات متنوعه حق رمضان ...تعرفون ماشاءالله استهلاك البهارات في رمضان يزيد وانا جربت بهاراتها من قبل وعيبتي 
هالمره خذت حقي انا والوالده الله يطول لي بعمرها 



هذا شكل الطلبيه ...كل علبه ملفوفه بروحها ومكتوب عليها نوع البهار
البهار نظيف وطعمه معتدل وريحته بعد ...مافيه نوع من البهار غالب على الثاني ....كل شي موزون وتمام
اللي محتاجه بهار مالها غيره وعن تجربه ...مب أول مره أخذه عنها أو لأني تاجره مثلها بامدح شغلها 
لاوالله الشهاده أمانه معلقه برقبة الانسان لازم ياديها

مشكوره الغاليه وماقصرتي

----------


## white_flower

السلام عليكم
انا اول مرة اشتري من الاخت fikraa ااجارهمباء هندي جفتهم وايد يمدحونة فقلت يبالي اجربة
والله انه يجــــــــــــنــــــــــن مايتفوت

هاذي صورته



التعامل وايد حلو معاعا وصلتني الطلبية بسرعه
وها رابط ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## princcea tear

اليوم بعرض الاأغراض اللي خذتنهن عن 
أختي الغاليه 

نبضي استغفاري

ما شاء الله ... ما يحتاي أقول أي شي عنها
انسانه محترمه و خلوقه 
و بضاعتها ما عليها كلام 

و طلبيتي منها كانت ( لوشن الفراوله , لوشن ون مليون , لوشن العرايس , خلطه نوار لتطويل الرموش , رشاش غسول مسك الطهاره )



و هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## princcea tear

بيجامااات بيجامااات كاااب
روعه حلوة مريحه

خذتهم من الغاليه 

حلاااااااوة

لولدي حمودي 
و الصغنون أحمداني 








و هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42223

----------


## princcea tear

هااااااذي طلبيتي 
من الغلا

كريستال

و كانت عباره عن ( اصبع مادورا الحجم كبير , صابونه ميلودي , غسول النعناع المنعش , مسحات مسك الطهاره )



و تسلمين ع الهديه

و هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906

----------


## princcea tear

أهم طلبيه عندي 

من حبيبتي

ghadeer1

((( لهوم أم عبودي )))

الله يعطيج العافيه 
و يبارك لج بحياتج
و تسلمين ع الهديه



و هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11831

----------


## princcea tear

ألعابي . . . ألعاب رومنسية
حلاتي . . . بنكهة شفاهي

من عندج ياااااااااا

noooralain

( رول الشايف بالفراوله و الشوكليت , لعبه الحبايب 4 المطورة , لعبه الحبايب بالكتابه , لعبه أسرار قلوب الحب , لعبه تقاطع قلوب العشاق المطورة , لعبه سهام الغرام , لعبه سهام الحب , لعبه الطريق الى غرفه النوم , لعبه مسح الشفايف )

و تسلمين الغاليه ع الهدايا 



و هاذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=144296

----------


## princcea tear

هديتي للغوالي 
اللي معزتهم بقلبي عالي

أنا بغيبتهم أعاني 
و برجعتهم أنادي 
أنا اشتقت لكم..................

من 

ملاك الحب



و هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=41464

----------


## !!.. سكر ..!!

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته . .


طلبت من الغاليه اختي 


(noooralain) 


جهاز المساج السحري ..
و وصلني بسرعه ثاني يوم من الطلب .. ماشاء الله عليها 




و اشكرها عالهدايا الواااااايده .. اخجلتي تواضعي 
الله يوفقج و يسعدج دنيا و اخره ..


و هذا رابط الموضوع اللي عن الجهاز 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...E1%D3%CD%D1%ED


و هذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=144296



و مشكوره

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه أم شوق و عزوز
كلها ذوق ما شاء الله عليها*





*واقولها مشكووووووووووره على الهديه فديتج

تسلمين ^^

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704

----------


## غنااتي

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

طلبت تصميم شعار و بزنس كارد مع فاتورة من الاخت pixie

و يعطيها العافية على صبرها معاي و الظهور بهالشغل الحلو




ويزاها الله خير عالقرآن الهدية في موازين حسناتج ان شاءالله


بتحصلون مواضيعها هني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=11658881
*

----------


## هدى2

رمضان كريم..ومبروك عليكم الشهر...وتقبل الله صالح اعمالكم يا رب







اشتريت من التاجرة سمــو ذاتــي مصحف القيام





بصراحه انسانه قمة في الذوق والاخلاق ومرحه وحبوبة..الله يوفقها في تجارتها يا رب وفي ميزان حسناتها يا رب



المصحف رووووعه صدق سهل في ختم القرآن ... كل جزء عبارة عن صفحتين يعني المصحف يخليج تقرين بدون ما تحسين بعدد الاوراق ....المصحف العادي الجزء فيه عبارة عن 10 صفحات اما مصحف القيام الجزء فيه عبارة عن صفحتين سهل واااايد والاحلى انه ملون كل لون تحت يبين لج تفسير الايات باختصار ...



اخليكم مع الصور



فديتها ما قصرت طرشت لي هديه مع الطلبية عبارة عن بطاقات فيها ادعيه واذكارات وانا بدوري بوزعهم على الكل في ميزان حسناتها يا رب































وهذا رابط موضوع التاجرة 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=948581











فأمان الله

----------


## princcea tear

رمضااااااااااااااان كرررررررريم

عساكم مستناسين بشهر الخير

عاد هذا أول رمضان لي من غير ريلي
الله يرده لي بسلامه...ان شاء الله

اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من عند
الدلوعه 

دلوعة الموت

طلبيتي ( كندر هابي هيبو , كاكاو جيتو , حلاوة المصاص , حلاوة كره القدم , حلاوة كرة التنس , حلاوة كرة السلة , حلاوة البطيخ ) nutella & go



و هذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## princcea tear

سسسسسحلب سححححححلب سحلللللللللب سحلبببببببببببب
حلو أنواع و نكهات ولا على بالج
بالنسبه لي حبيته وايد 

و خته عن الخطيره 

أم الميث

و خذت عنه ا (سحلب الكابتشينو بالفانيليا ... سحلب الهيل و الزعفران ... سحلب الزنجبيل ... سحلب القرفه ... سحلب الفانيليا السادة ... سحلب الكاكاو بطعم القهوة ... سحلب الفستق ... سحلب الهورليكس بالكاكاو ... سحلب البسكويت السادة ... سحلب المهلبية الصفراء بالمكسرات ... سحلب المهلبيه البيضاء بماء الزهر ... سحلب المارشميلو بالمكسرات )



و هذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=36551

----------


## princcea tear

تبين يكون عندج كفرات للسرير 
روعة ... و غير عن غيرج

تحبين التميز و الشي الراقي مالج غير 

المبدعة

الياسية

| UAE |

اسمحولي انا صورتهم من غير اني أفرشهم ع السرير 
الكفرات أكثر من روعه 






و هذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=121857

----------


## princcea tear

اللحين بعرض لكم 
طلبيتي من 

أختي الغاليه

سحاب الامارات

حشو فاخر لكفرات السرير





و هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110470

----------


## اسوله العسوله

السلام عليكم ومبارك عليكم الشهر
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم 

اشتريت من التاجرة madam abboud
(مدام عبود)
ثلاث قمصان نوم من الانجري السوري بصراحــــــــــــــــــــه الوانهم بتخخخخخخبل وعلى اللبس بجننننننن




واشتريت جلابيات حرير لى ولاخواتي غايه فى الررررررررررروعةواسعارهن حلوة





وقميصن نوم صينى حلوين واسعارهن حلوة 




والتعامل معها حلو ومريح وكلها ذوق وطرشتلى هدية نايسسسسسسسسسس

وهذا رابطها يلى يحب يتعامل معها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=177461

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأول مره من الغاليه


بنت البر 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1062


بصراحه تعاملها راقي وحبوبه انا انصدمت بالطلبيه
عكس اللي توقعته وااااااو البوكسات روعه ومن النوع
اللي يكد حبيته من قلب كنت ادور على تاجرات يوفرون لي بوكسات
بس محد كان يبيع واللي كان عنده يقولي مخلص ومن الملل
قلت خلني اشوف موقعها وشو عندها من الاغراض وجي بالصدفه 
لقيته متوفر والحمدلله احسن واحلى من اللي عند باجي التاجرات
بس ماصورت خواتمي فيهن لأنهم فشرق
وغرب فصورت البوكس عالسريع كنت طالبه 3 حبات وحده لي
و 2 لعمة ريل اختي .. ويزاها الله خير عالهديه =)




*

----------


## um-beereg3

السـلآم عليـكم ورحـمـة اللهـ وبركـآته

اليـوؤم و صلتنـي طلبيـة مـن التـآجـرة [ al3yo0on 2009 ] 
الطلبيـة عبـآرة عـن شبـآصـآت " حـلوآت و يثبتـن علـى الشـعـر " 
و الكـلآم عليـهـن شـووي ..  :55: 

الصــور ~> 






هـذا رآبط ملفهـآ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=108164 

#السمـوحـه مـن البنـآت الـي طلبـت منـهـم بـس مـآ حطيت الصـور .

^^

----------


## رمضان تايم

انا اشتريت الكاسات الرائعه هذي من العضوه (آنسات)

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأول مره من التاجره


kash5ah_girl 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93604


بصراحه ذوق وحبوبه ماشاء الله والقمصان
وايد حلوات طبعا التصوير مب عاطنهم حقهم واشكرها على
الهديه النايس عباره عن سلسله =)










*

----------


## فراولينا

السـلآم عليـكم ورحـمـة اللهـ وبركـآته

انا طلبت من تاجرات وايد في المنتدى السموحه اذا ما حطيت صور 
بضاعتكم او اسمائكم ,,

طلبت من التاجره {.. طيف وردي ..}
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6717

و طبعا هذا مب اول تعامل لي معاها

اسلوبها حلو و راقي في التعامل 
هالشرشف اشتريته للعيد





و هذا كنت ماخذتنه من سنه من عندها بعد شراشفها حلوه و ما اتعول 
نوعيتها بارده و كواليتي ممتاز حتى ما اتنمل..



هذا الشرشف مصورتنه توني عندي اياه من سنه حتى اللون ما اتغير
الشرشف يكون معاه 4 لبس للمخده كبار 
بس انا اعطي البشاكير لبسين يسولي اياهم قياس المخدات الصغار 

-----------------------------------------

اشتريت من الاخت {.. سواره ..}
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083

استكرات مائيه للاظافر بس بعدني ما جربتهن لانه حق العيد



------------------------------

طلبت من التاجره ღღالزهراءღღ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=164638

كريم اللولؤ و مرطب اللولؤ بديل الحمام المغربي او تقريبا نفس الحمام المغربي بمكونات زياده 

جربتهم مره وحده حسيت بنعومه و نظافه فضيعه و الله 
الكريم ما فيه ريحه ريحته خفيفه وااايد 
و المرطب حلو و خفيف و ريحته حلوه



ناويه استمر عليهم ان شاء الله 
بس بعدها بيومين يتني حمى لين اليوم فما قدرت استخدمهم
ان شاء الله بس اتخف عني برد استعملهم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه اعرض لكم الدخون إلي وصلني من المشرفه الغاليه مبصوطه

دخـــــــــــون فاطمه*





*أمانة الدخون وايد حلووو واليوم جربته وحتى الغرشه فيها عطر من تحت ^^

تسلمين فديتج على الهديه الحلوووه

وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

هذا رابط العضوه مبصوطه :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84361

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه اعرض لكم العطر إلي وصلني من الغاليه نبض وروح* 





*تسلمين فديتج على الهديه الحلوووه

كلج ذوق 

وهذا رابط نبض وروح :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172648

----------


## only U

فــيونكات من التاجره العيون ,,, 





أساور من التاجره ريومه ,,, 








السموحه من التاجرات الباقيات قريب بنزل الأغراض ,,,

----------


## غلووي

السلام عليكم 

خذت هالاغراض من اسبوع تقريبا من عند العضوه " برق لمع " 



وايد استانست عليهم وجربت الة البخار ،، حلوو 
متريه اجرب الصبغه للعيد

----------


## only U

*عدسه عسليه من التاجره سواره معروفه طبعا ^^*

----------


## عيون_الورد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


طلبت من الغاليه 

Vanilla.Box 


كب كيك وكيك 

صور الكب كيك مب متوفره السموحه

وهاي صور الكيك اللي طالبتنه حق ربيعاتي حبيت اسوي لهن*سربرايز حلوو ع رمضان* 





والكيكه الثانيه 






*ماشاءالله الطعم لذيذ جدا ها انطبااع ربيعاتي* 
*والتوصيل ماشاءالله ماقصرن بصراحه* 
*يزاهن الله خير* 

* Vanilla.Box* 

الملف الشخصي  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=190591

----------


## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم

طلبيتي اليوم من التاجره الغالية ام رشوودي 
وهي غنية عن التعريف

طلبت من عندها ساعه الماس بجيمة 3500 درهم
والسعر اقل من سعر السوق ماشاء الله



عن قرب



اقولها يزاج الله خير على الهدايا الغاوية 
واكيد مش اول ولا اخر تعامل 


وهذا رابط متجرها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209

----------


## ناديـن

*السلام عليكم

تتهنّن بـ أغراضكن خواتي ^^

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجرة "سوارة"

و هذا رابط موضوعها اللي طلبت منه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=951367

عبارة عن لقنقز فوشي فسفوري و لصق الأظافر العاكس









ما شاء الله عليها سرعة في التوصيل و لا اتعذبت وياها و لا شياته 

*

----------


## ناديـن

*السلام عليكم

قبل شوي وصلتني طلبيتي من العضوة "نسايم ورد"

هذا رابط موضوعها اللي طلبت منه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=962576

نبدا بالأغراض



قميص أبيض رقعته بارده و مرتّب في اللبس ^^



الربطة من جريب



الكم



جاكيت اسود اتعاييت كيف اصوره الموديل ما بيّن لأنه أسود

هاي صورته من جدّام



جاكيت أبيض



الكُم



و نسيت أصوّر الجاكيتات من ورَا !

بصراحة حبّيت التعامل ويا التاجرة "نسايم ورد" صدق مب إلا رمسه وحليلها من البارحه و كلحين اتطرّشلي مسج تتأكد لو وصلتني الطلبية و الا لا 

و انا بس من يومين طلبت من عندها و الحمدلله وصلتني طلبيتي بسرعه و اهم شي الخامات حلوة و الخِيَّاط نظيف 

*

----------


## 3thbeh

من أحلام علي شنطة ^.^ عليها اسمي ...

...

عندها متجر في المول الذهبي

----------


## موزه السويدي

*جلابيه لأختي بصراحه وايد روعه من التاجره الغاليه


ملكة الذوق 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55985


اول مره نتعامل معاها وبصراحه اسم على مسمى ^^


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لعروس عباره عن 5 قباضات من الغاليه على قلبي


DANTELL

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


طبعا هذا رابع تعامل لي معاها طلبت منها 3 مرات قباضات ومره فساتين لبنتي
وخامس مره هي طرشتلي 3 قباضات هديه فديت روحها شغلها رووووووووووعه
والله انها ذوق خلت التوصيل عليها بدون علمي انا تفاجأة لما المندوب ماطلب مني
غير قيمة الطلبيه اشكرها من كل قلبي =)




*

----------


## عطوف 77

طلبيتي انا واختي من التاجره 
أحلآم علي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=310

اشكرها الصراحه على تعاملها الراقي ويانا 

وهاي اول مره اطلب شي من المنتدى ^^ 
وهاي صوره

----------


## ناديـن

*السلام عليكم

طلبيتي من التاجرة "دلوعة أمها"

هذا رابط الموضوع اللي طلبت منه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=961751

لصقات الأظافر













^^*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الدخون إلي وصلني من الغاليه دلوعه 1

بصراحه الدخون روعه ما شاء الله ريحته قويه وثابته ^^

يبيض الويه ^_^

دخون فواح ريحته جد فواحه* 






*دخون الروعه ما شاء الله مليان عطررر والصوره تثبت و ريحته جنان وقوووويه ^^*






*بصراحه حبيت الدخووون واااايد 

واقول حق دلوعه1 مشكووووووووووووره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

كلج ذوووووووووووق 

وهذا رابط دلوعه 1 لا يفوتكم شغلها ^^*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94806

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيه لأول مره من الغاليه


um-beereg3 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956


بصراحه ذوووووووووووق من كل النواحي ماشاء الله
من غير جي خلت التوصيل عليها بدون علمي فديتها يزاها الله
خير اسلوب وذرابه ربي لايحرمها غالي والساعه عذاب ريلي وايد
عيبته ماتوقع جي شكلها عالطبيعه ,,





*

----------


## خوخة خالتي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ياااا كثر اللي طلبت منهم بس ما حطيت شي من اللي اشتريته لاني اتكاسل خخخخخخ
بس فديتهم كلهم عسل وان شاء الله من الحين ورايح بتشوفوني احط كل شي اشتريته  :Smile: 

طلبيتي وصلتني اليوم من التاجرة الحبوبة 

حلاوة الايمان 

فديتها والله ، وطلبيتي كانت جوارب الوضوء ^^

http://im11.gulfup.com/2011-09-06/1315316445881.jpg


وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766

----------


## شمس زماني

*مرحبا ..
اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من اختي الغاليه meme123456789

حبيت التعامل معاها ماقصّرت الصراحه
بس انا تعبتها وايد معايه 

و هاذي الصور ..





و هذا ملفها الشخصي

هنيه

*

----------


## Sasee

مرحبا .. أنا اشتريت هالفستان من عند um-beerge3
طلعن نايس ماشاء الله عالبنوتات ..
والكفر الكشميري 306 اللي ظاهر من عند سحاب الامارات
 :Sob7an: 
fustan.bmp

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

سلام علييييكم 

طلبيتي هالمره من التاجره( برق لمع ) واول مره اتعآمل معآهآ ومشآءآلله آلبآرحه وصلتني آلطلبيه مع اني من يومين طآلبه آعتقد ^^ حبيت تعآملهآ آلرآقي والله يوفجهآ يآرب ^^

صوره الطلبيه





وثآنكس ع آلهديه حيآآتي ^^ ..~

----------


## um-beereg3

السـلآم عليـكم ورحـمـة اللهـ وبركـآته .,


من فتـره و صلتنـي طلبيـة مـن التـآجـرة [ أم ريمو ]


الطلبيـة عبـآرة عـن كب كيك و محاشي 
[ ما شاء اللهـ عليهـآ .. اكلاها نظيف .. و طعم يميمي
.. و الطلبية يتني حاره ما بردت في الطريق ] 
و غير أسلوبها الراقي في التعامل ..^^







هـذا رآبط ملفهـآ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=169408

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حابه اعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه Reem dxb
وطلبيتي كانت عباره عن صابون حبة البركه

طبعا دورت في كل مكان على هالصابونه الاصليه في كل مكان بس ماحصلتها الا عند Reem dxb

وفعلا فادتني وايد

وطلبت منها اكثر من وحده بس صورت لكم وحده* 




*وما قصرت حطت لي هديه كمن علبه من بودرة إزالة الشعر* 



*تسلمين يالغاليه وما عليج قصور ^^

وإلي حابه تطلب منها هذا رابطها :*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبت من فترة واحين تفيجت انزل الصوره  :Big Grin: 

طلبيتي من آلغآليه وآلعسوؤلة آم حميد فديييييييتهآآ ** صمت آلـآلم **

عبارة عن دخوون كلمة روؤوؤوعة آشويه بحقه وماقصرت طرشت لي عينآآت ^.^ 





وآلله يسعدج ويوفقج حيآآآتي ..~

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

آليوؤوؤم وصلتني آلطلبية من غلآآتي شكولاتةuae ** آلشيف لطيفة ** فديت رووحهآ 

طلبيتي عبارة عن العدد الأول من مجله الي اصدرتهآ مشاءالله عسى ربي يوفجهآ يآآآآآآرب واترقب العدد الثااااني ^.^ ..~

----------


## cat-girl

سلام عليكم
حبيت اعرض لكم شو اشتريت من التاجرات المول البرونزي ^^

جنط من التاجره قلوب العذارى






رووووووووعه عالطبيعه 
وهذا رابط ملفها انصحكم تتعاملون وياها ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=100580

__________________________________________________ _


وهذا سحلب من التاجرة ام الميث لذيييييييييذ وخفيف عالريق ^^



رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=36551

----------


## بوظبي دآري

مرحبا الغاليين.

خذيت فستان تايجر من الاخت "um-beereg3"

ما شاء الله غاوي الفستان و محد بيندم باذن الله اذا فكر يتعامل مع الاخت الغاليه .. ما شاء الله شغلها ما عليها رمسه.. 

و هذه صوره الفستان و سامحوني ع القصور ..
http://www.m5zn.com/uploads2/2011/9/...7f9hidhhj3.jpg

تحياتي الحاره لها ..

ربي يوفقج و يسهل امورج كلها يا رب ..

و هذا ملفها الشخصي ..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956

----------


## القمر أنا

*. . السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآته . .* 
" ومســــــــآء الخيـر للكــل " 
.
. 
 
هـلآ خوآتي حبيت أعرض لكم المنتج إللي إشتريته من تااجره وربي حبوبه
وحليلها ما قصرت معـآي مع إني تعبتها معـآي من كثر ما أسألها ~
لكنها كانت ترد علي بأسلوب راقي . .
" عسى الله يوفقهـآ "

< إسمهـآا : لمسات بوظبي >

" إشتريت منهـآا : جل السعاده الزوجيه _ للمرأة "
وسعره بــ 100 درهم ~
.
.


عني أنا إن شاء الله راح أتعامل معاها مره ثانية وأنصحكم تتعاملون معاها
.
.
وإللي حابه تتعامل مع إنسانه كلها ذوؤوق هذا رابط ملفها . .  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24520 
.
. 
ع فكره : راح توفر لج إللي تبينه إللي عليج تطلبين ~

----------


## ilqa6wa

*توني فرش مستلمة الاوردر* 
*مشكوووووووورة ويزاج الله خير اختي الغالية* 
*شموخي حطمهم*
*وهذا رابط ملفها*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?do=finduser&u=185406&starteronly=1* 
*الصراحة اسلوب راقي وسلس في التعامل*
*والاغراض مثل ماشفتهن في الصورة وصلني بالضبط* 
*الله يوفقج ويفتح عليج ابواب رزقه ورحمته ورضاه* 
** 
**

*ومشكووووووووورة حبوبة على الهدية الحلوة*
*وسوري من العيلة نسيت اصورها*

----------


## غـلا زايـد

السلام عليكم 

طلبت خاتمين شوارفسكي من التاجرة المتألقة و يوم وصلتني الطلبيه امس فرحت وااايد
في الطبيعه أحلى بوايد عن الصور .. رووووعه

و هذي صورة خاتم الورده 



الخاتم الثاني بعد شيكـ واايــد مالحقت اصوره

^ـ^

----------


## ta_amy

السلام عليكم 

انا طلبت من وحده من التاجرات أمبولات بالصبار للشعر !! 
صدمة حيـــآتي .. منتهيآت ومتروسات غبار  :Frown: 
وماتبا تبدلهن

----------


## عطوف 77

طلبيتي من التاجره rayo0oma 

وها رابط ملفهآ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=50908

.....
صدق كآآنت ذووق فيتعاملها ..بصرآآحه تعاملها جدآ رآآقي ^^ 

وهاي الطلبيه يوم وصلتني 



وهنيه يوم بطلته 



وهاي الاسآور ^.^ 



اشكرهآ من كل قلبي ^^ 
والله يوفقهآ ^ـــــ^

----------


## 3awashi

انا شريت منum-beereg3 وماقصرت معاي وكانت اتابعني اول بول وتسالني عن راي في اغراضها عجبني ولا لا وقبل لاطرش الطلبيه اتقولي انا بطرشها اليوم انا خذت منها قبل ساعه وهديتها لبنت عمتي من ماركة gusse والسعر كان حلو غير التوصيله ومالحقت اصور الساعه بس صورة الفستان الي طلبته ^_^ كيووووت سمبل وهادي وهاي الصور 

وهذه رابطها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي عباره عن كفر آيفون G4 من التاجره الغاليه طبعا اول تعامل



الـ نّ ـون

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=174031



بصراحه الكفر روووووعه والله يشهد والتاجره كانت ذوق ماشاء الله عليها =)


*

----------


## ام شعرغجري

[CENTER]*السلام عليكم اشحالكم خواتي انا اول مره انزل صور فالقسم خخخخخخخ لاني ما اعرف فهالسوالف الموووهيم انا طلبت 6 شنط من اختيه التاجره مها الشحي بس الصراحه صورت ثنتين والباقي بصورهن بعدين لانهن عند خواتي ^^ هذيله ماليلي وسامحوني على الصور ...
*



*اختي مها الشحي كان تعاملها جدااا راقي ومحترم ولها بارض كبير للزبونه مشكوووره حبيبتي مها وهذا رابطها الشخصي* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103336

----------


## starry

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا ستوره هناااا خخخخ ^^

طلبت من وايد تاجرات وكلهن عسل ع القلب .. بس ما صورت كل الطلبيات والسموحه من التاجرات الي ما صورت بضاعتهن .. بحاول اصور ان شاء الله,,

طلبيتي من التاجره الجنه طموحي .. طلبت منها ع مرتين .. اتعب وانا اقول هالانسانه ذوووووق وطيبه ..
هاي الطلبيه الاولى ..حطتلي ليفة الظهر هديه ..مشكووووره حبوبه^^


هاي الطلبيه الثانيه ..حطتلي صابون العكر الفاسي هديه ..اشكرج خيتو ^^



هني رابط ملفها الشخصي ..
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172412

************************************************** ****

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره أم حارب ذوق فديتها..

خذت عنها الجاي الاخضر للمره 2 رووووعه حبيته .. وخذت كريمات وزيوت .. 

بعض الاغراض ناقصه ماصورتها ..



الملف الشخصي لأم حارب ..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=131935


************************************************** ****

خذت من التاجره جسر التواصل بسكوت عين الجمل هديه لولد أخوي الصغير لذييييييييذ عيبه وعيبني خخخ ..




رابط ملفها الشخصي ..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16548


وطلبت من التاجره شوكولاته UAE مجلة الطبخ العدد الاول ..روووووعه فانتظار الثاني .. مالحقت اصوره ..
وطلبت من التاجره الغر الحشيم قطع رووووووووعه وبارده وااايد عيبتني .. مشكووووره خيتو .. مالحقت اصور..
وطلبت من التاجره just4u قطعة شيفون غاااااااااويه ..مع ان الي كانت فخاطري خلصت بس >< 


الشكر موصول لوحده وحده منكن.. ويزاكن الله خييييييييييير ..وسامحوني اذا نسيت اي وحده ^^

----------


## غلووي

*
من فتره قريبه طلبت من nourlglb اغراض من افون ،، 



لوشنات وبدي سبري وميك اب ،، 
الارواج وايد حلوه ،، استعمل حاليا واحد منهن وايد حبيته لونه ناتشرل ،، وجربت الكحال ،، من صوبين صوب لونه اسود والثاني سلفر ،، وايد حلو واللون قوي ،، وحطيت لي هديه روج ،، مااتقصر 

ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=107297*

----------


## لحظة شوق ،

توها اليوم واصلتني فيونكة الشعر من التاجرة قلوب العذارى ^_^

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads2/2011/10...vb8erypufk.png

يزاج الله خير و مشكورة ^_^


وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=100580

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه Bellegirl
السموووووحه التصوير من الفون 

بس على الطبيعه احلى بواااااااااايد ^^


شيله للبيت*




*مغربيه استرج روووعه ^^*



*وفي قميص نسيت اصوره وحطت لي كتيبات اسلاميه وخاتم الاستغفار

تسلمين فديتج على الهديه

يزاج الله خير 

وهذا رابط Bellegirl :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253*

----------

